# Here we go agian another 2 day Driveler



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Lets get to postin


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

oh boy


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay it hasta last atleast 2 days as per name no more no less


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

it'll be lucky if it makes it a full 30 hours at this rate


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm a salt licker!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay it hasta last atleast 2 days as per name no more no less


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm a salt licker!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay it hasta last atleast 2 days as per name no more no less


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Lets get to postin


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>





YaraG. said:


>



oUCH quit pokin me


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm a salt licker!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay it hasta last atleast 2 days as per name no more no less


You know,since you are the author of this thread you can delete it when the 2 days are up


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> oUCH quit pokin me


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm a salt licker!!!





deerehauler said:


>





SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> You know,since you are the author of this thread you can delete it when the 2 days are up



Oh lawd and tick everyone off when here post count drops.. I will just go and post popcorn all day long till its finished if its going to slow


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Dang, i made a wrong turn in Altus Ok.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm a salt licker!!!




and tick checker


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh lawd and tick everyone off when here post count drops.. I will just go and post popcorn all day long till its finished if its going to slow


Mabe put some jet-a on it. Fo me that'd be Jp-8


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

whats a peck? That like 1/2 a bushel or somethin?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>




YA SEE WHAT IM DOIN RIGHT!?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Mabe put some jet-a on it. Fo me that'd be Jp-8



gotta watch out the smell of that draws women out from everywhere


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> YA SEE WHAT IM DOIN RIGHT!?



dancin and lovein and dancin


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> burp....steak biscuits and coke


Mornin Jeff. That didn't smell like steak biscuits.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

ANd speedin this thread up I see yara


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> dancin and lovein and dancin



ya said two days.... so im makin sure of it


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> whats a peck? That like 1/2 a bushel or somethin?



I'll hafta show ya.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> ANd speedin this thread up I see yara



Meeeeeeeeeeee? Noooo not meeeee!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I'll hafta show ya.



nut uh, you aint got no chicks and greens  


its a dry measurement equalling 2 gallons


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

I had a big ol long Multi-quote typed up when the other one went belly-up


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



I thought I showed you 



slip said:


>



Deerehauler said everytime he sees my avatar he thinks it says salt licker. 



deerehauler said:


> Oh lawd and tick everyone off when here post count drops.. I will just go and post popcorn all day long till its finished if its going to slow



I'll help!     



Jeff C. said:


> and tick checker



Yes I am!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> whats a peck? That like 1/2 a bushel or somethin?


Sumpin like dat



deerehauler said:


> gotta watch out the smell of that draws women out from everywhere


Yeppers sho dooo. Sick aint it.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> nut uh, you aint got no chicks and greens
> 
> 
> its a dry measurement equalling 2 gallons


SGG been telling lies again.


Learn sumfin new everyday. Just don't know if I'll ever have to use that one.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I had a big ol long Multi-quote typed up when the other one went belly-up


Hate it when that happens


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I had a big ol long Multi-quote typed up when the other one went belly-up



bet that yellowed up our wheaties


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Night ya'll..... xoxoxo


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I thought I showed you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck i like salt! I even put salt on my salt.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> nut uh, you aint got no chicks and greens



Yeah Doug  I've got them!Read my sigline 



Jeff C. said:


> I had a big ol long Multi-quote typed up when the other one went belly-up



You know you can bring them with you to this one. When you go to the reply page, they'll be down by the submit button and it'll say you have so many quotes do you want to use them or delete them.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I had a big ol long Multi-quote typed up when the other one went belly-up



You could have brought it over here.






Hey snowy, is a peck what peter use to pick.I always thougt it was a pack.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Night ya'll..... xoxoxo


Nite Yara, be safe and come see us when ya can.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Night ya'll..... xoxoxo



Night yara!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> bet that yellowed up our wheaties


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

night yall!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Heck i like salt! I even put salt on my salt.



I know. I'm glad I had that brand new tub of salt when you came over.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> night yall!



Night Snowy.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey Doug, it was so hot today;


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Heck i like salt! I even put salt on my salt.



heck yeah



Night Yara and Snow.

im outta here too.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I know. I'm glad I had that brand new tub of salt when you came over.


Remind me to get some in the mornin. HE'S coming back.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> night yall!


Nite Snowster, man i lost track again.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Doug, it was so hot today;



Bout like two rats playin games in a wool sock on the sidewalk.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> heck yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Later Slip, bee good man.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry about that Jeff!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Bout like two rats playin games in a wool sock on the sidewalk.


Yep and dat's the tame version


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sorry about that Jeff!



Details and Pics are needed.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> night yall!



Night Snowy!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Remind me to get some in the mornin. HE'S coming back.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Details and Pics are needed.





Lockin` down the other one when he was right in the midst of a multi-quote.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yeah Doug  I've got them!Read my sigline
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can bring them with you to this one. When you go to the reply page, they'll be down by the submit button and it'll say you have so many quotes do you want to use them or delete them.



Hmmmmm....Thanks Sgg, I didn't know that

Nite yara, Snowy, slip, and everybody else....I'm gonna call it also


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep and dat's the tame version



Yep I figured we were not alone in here.Thought about pullin me a Quack, but chickened out.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Remind me to get some in the mornin. HE'S coming back.



Maybe we should be on the safe side and buy 2.... or 10. Yeah, 10 oughta be enough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sorry about that Jeff!



No problem Nic....If I weren't so slow


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Lockin` down the other one when he was right in the midst of a multi-quote.


Thought you had the other Jeff in the back room for a little talk.


Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm....Thanks Sgg, I didn't know that
> 
> Nite yara, Snowy, slip, and everybody else....I'm gonna call it also


Night JeffI'ma gona go look at your skremp while your sleeping.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm going to bed. Good night y'all!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Alright folks, ya`ll have a goodun. I`m outa ya`lls hair, for real.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Maybe we should be on the safe side and buy 2.... or 10. Yeah, 10 oughta be enough.



Ifin we need to get 10 he can bring his own dang salt. We got coffee ?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright folks, ya`ll have a goodun. I`m outa ya`lls hair, for real.


Night Sir








Time to party.Wait, bet Bob is on his way to work.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm....Thanks Sgg, I didn't know that
> 
> Nite yara, Snowy, slip, and everybody else....I'm gonna call it also


Nite Jeff, Have a good day soon to come.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm going to bed. Good night y'all!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Alright folks, ya`ll have a goodun. I`m outa ya`lls hair, for real.



Night you 2!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yep I figured we were not alone in here.Thought about pullin me a Quack, but chickened out.


We both be burned at the steak.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Maybe we should be on the safe side and buy 2.... or 10. Yeah, 10 oughta be enough.


Dats just getting started



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm going to bed. Good night y'all!!!


Nite Karen



Nicodemus said:


> Alright folks, ya`ll have a goodun. I`m outa ya`lls hair, for real.


Nite Nick, continue to get well.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Ifin we need to get 10 he can bring his own dang salt. We got coffee ?


Oh boy, now yer talkin.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

DJ think you can make the hunt?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> We both be burned at the steak.


You gots that right, don't need any more of them kind of PM's


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> DJ think you can make the hunt?



What hunt and if its the next 2 weekends I gotta work this weekend and gotta set and work a 3d shoot


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> What hunt and if its the next 2 weekends I gotta work this weekend and gotta set and work a 3d shoot


Diamonds at Dougs.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Diamonds at Dougs.



Don't forget the coppers and timbers.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't forget the coppers and timbers.


Oh yes they powerful good too.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oh yes they powerful good too.


Maybe we rid the place of them all.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Maybe we rid the place of them all.


That is the mission. I worry bout Tanner man bein out at that barn.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>


Boy, where you been hide'n?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>



Not another popcorn eater.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Get on in here Bluegrass


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That is the mission. I worry bout Tanner man bein out at that barn.



You aint the only one.Shoot I worry about myself sometimes.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey, stepped out for a bit.  When I came back the house had moved but I am back for a minute


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Hey, stepped out for a bit.  When I came back the house had moved but I am back for a minute



I thought you were still in the old one just hitting the refresh botton.



Well folks got to go look at sumfin. Ifin ya'll leave have a good one.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Hey, stepped out for a bit.  When I came back the house had moved but I am back for a minute


Da house had moved? Man you got some of that oak stick shine goin on?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Had to go run and get me a ice dream mmm mmm mm is this good


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Da house had moved? Man you got some of that oak stick shine goin on?



That with a beer chaser.....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I thought you were still in the old one just hitting the refresh botton.
> 
> 
> 
> Well folks got to go look at sumfin. Ifin ya'll leave have a good one.


Be here fo a little, while but goin in time.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> That with a beer chaser.....


Man you killin me. You need some good fried Diamond to go wit dat.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

I thank that turkeypaw done went chicken.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Got a longgggggggg day starting in 3 hours, gonna catch a few winks. Y'all be good....or at least try to.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Man you killin me. You need some good fried Diamond to go wit dat.



Sounds good to me
Y'all take care...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Got a longgggggggg day starting in 3 hours, gonna catch a few winks. Y'all be good....or at least try to.....


See Ya BGBH, have a safe one and come back when you can stay longer. Nite bud.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Got a longgggggggg day starting in 3 hours, gonna catch a few winks. Y'all be good....or at least try to.....



Yep gonna hafta lean toward that try but its getting easier since everyone is going off to bed!!

Have a good night!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

looks like everyone is winding down I think I may try to go and run the loader see yall after a bit and Night to you Craig


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep gonna hafta lean toward that try but its getting easier since everyone is going off to bed!!
> 
> Have a good night!!


I heard that! Man i got lost a timer two there.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> looks like everyone is winding down I think I may try to go and run the loader see yall after a bit and Night to you Craig


See ya DJ, you be careful there. Man we did some run ups tonite, and i thought of them pics of that737.
 Rough stuff.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well,... this been a trip keepin up which has caused awake time to expire. Nite folkz and to those off the radar,.... best wishes.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

HelloooHelloooHellooo


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Dang, go to work on an AC unit and everyone done runnoft.





Missed ya on that one Jeff. Hitting the refresh button don't take to the next page.Ya get all cought up?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

not yet,just takin a break and eatin chips ahoy,ya can't eat just 1


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

well gotta run the loader tonight for a bit now its time to do the report and head to the house see yalll


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> well gotta run the loader tonight for a bit now its time to do the report and head to the house see yalll


Have a good oneSee ya on the next driveler.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> well gotta run the loader tonight for a bit now its time to do the report and head to the house see yalll



Sleep well DJ


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2010)

Good morning folks...

Just had to git one howdy in before ya'll shut down this one.  I think that may be a record or something.   Opened and closed all with-in what,  like 26 hours or so???

Anyway,  Ya'll have a good one and maybe I'll get to catch up this evening.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning folks...
> 
> Just had to git one howdy in before ya'll shut down this one.  I think that may be a record or something.   Opened and closed all with-in what,  like 26 hours or so???
> 
> Anyway,  Ya'll have a good one and maybe I'll get to catch up this evening.



Hey Kim....yeah,ya better hurry back


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Well folks, bout time to head to another meeting. Hope everyone has a good. Wish me luck on the lizard egg sitting. Hope I don't have to get another  jellybean.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

I meant to say something yesterday about the egg,put it in some sawdust.
I had several hatch a couple years ago like that.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

mornin yall


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

Did y'all hear the one about the blind skunk?

It fell in love with a poot


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> mornin yall



mornin Seth


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2010)

mernin seth
mernin jeff
mernin rest er yall


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

s'up Hank


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

Good grief...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2010)

Morning......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Mornin' driveby y'all have a good un'.... see ya when the new driveler opens in 6 hours


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 10, 2010)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. 

Fallin asleep in here.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2010)

sterlo58 said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Fallin asleep in here.



wake up!!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

mornin ya'll.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.
> 
> Fallin asleep in here.



Grab a cup of coffee... that will open your eyes.... mornin'


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2010)

time to go to work and i'm NOT feeling it today....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

Mornin Yara, Mike, Tim, Kneel..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

A thread on my feet huh!?!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2010)

yarag. said:


> a thread on my feet huh!?!



noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> A thread on my feet huh!?!



Slow day on the board.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Slow day on the board.....



Like molasses.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Mornin y'all.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 10, 2010)

Morning my fine unfeathered friends....

Rant of the morning  At&t...bannable words bannable words bannablle words....

full signal and I can't send a stinking text.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Morning my fine unfeathered friends....
> 
> Rant of the morning  At&t...bannable words bannable words bannablle words....
> 
> full signal and I can't send a stinking text.....


Mornin beautiful.....


Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.



Mornin'....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Morning my fine unfeathered friends....
> 
> Rant of the morning  At&t...bannable words bannable words bannablle words....
> 
> full signal and I can't send a stinking text.....



Blame the sun storms,....read about it online this morn.However,I'm having no problems with my sprint


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin beautiful.....



You done lost your mind


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

TGattis said:


> You done lost your mind



That pic ya just sent...... 18yr old school boy with ur shaggy hair and mornin face. Hhhmmmm


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2010)

BEER

























not yet but I wish I was off so I could


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY THERES A PARTY IN HERE


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY THERES A PARTY IN HERE



Mornin Setherd..... its moving like a 90yr old granny on 1-95.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin Setherd..... its moving like a 90yr old granny on 1-95.



yep<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/woXN1Mjkqe4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/woXN1Mjkqe4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yep<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/woXN1Mjkqe4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/woXN1Mjkqe4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



They are recuperating from two days of non- stop drivel.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> They are recuperating from two days of non- stop drivel.



yea there fingers must be bleedin


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

mernin...

this place is still runnin like crap  oh well, least I'll be gone most of the day


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2010)

ahhh......
Morning Troy, Yara, Jeff, Snowbabe, and anyone else!
triple strength coffee is some good stuff!
Just waiting for the first round of cases to end so i can start mine.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

It's loading good here from Cobb county.

Mebbe y'all ain't holding yer mouths right?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 10, 2010)

The forum is totally messed up...I can't post in several threads....it's loading fine otherwise..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

alright yall have a goodun... gotta head out to Atl, blek, for Na's VA appt...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2010)

mernin Snowy Bamer SW Troy


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Mornin Hank...bama..snowy...and everyone else.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

what up good peoples.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> what up good peoples.



What about us bad ones?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

What up y'all..


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> What up y'all..



 stress levels.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> stress levels.



Awwww...you need a neck rub?


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

man im tired. i'd kill for 15 more mins of sleep.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> What up y'all..


mornin'


Tuffdawg said:


> stress levels.



Breath in, breath out, breath in, aaaand breath out. Now let go of the skillet.... too heavy!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What about us bad ones?



mommie said i cant talk to your kind?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Mornin yara.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Moanin'


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

Look what walked up outside the office.It let me get within 2 feet to take pic with cell phone.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'



Not too loud you'll scare the hen!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Mornin Jeff....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Look what walked up outside the office.It let me get within 2 feet to take pic with cell phone.



Cool.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Look what walked up outside the office.It let me get within 2 feet to take pic with cell phone.



cute little critter....momma is watchin you though.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Look what walked up outside the office.It let me get within 2 feet to take pic with cell phone.



Looked like it was coming straight for ya!!  Shoot it!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> cute little critter....momma is watchin you though.



Yes she was.She was about 40 yards away watching everything.
The fawn finally looked around and saw the monster knelt beside it and left


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Looked like it was coming straight for ya!!  Shoot it!!!



Oh it woulda been so tender


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Awwww...you need a neck rub?





YaraG. said:


> mornin'
> 
> 
> Breath in, breath out, breath in, aaaand breath out. Now let go of the skillet.... too heavy!



I'm just trying to keep from causing a self inflicted wound with the pan.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Looked like it was coming straight for ya!!  Shoot it!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Oh it woulda been so tender



heck yeah. and make a awesome hunting bag from its pelt.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> BEER
> not yet but I wish I was off so I could


I wish I had the money you spent on beer................ to buy me more beer! 



Sweetwater said:


> It's loading good here from Cobb county.
> 
> Mebbe y'all ain't holding yer mouths right?


I'm good to go today too! 



slip said:


> what up good peoples.


Hey Moppett, how goes it? 



Tuffdawg said:


> stress levels.


take a chill pill girlie! 



slip said:


> man im tired. i'd kill for 15 more mins of sleep.


Lil'Man thinks we need to get up at 5:45, I'm re-wiring him for 6:45! 



slip said:


> mommie said i cant talk to your kind?


And when has that stopped you?!?! 



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'


Hey Chief!! 



Jeff Raines said:


> Look what walked up outside the office.It let me get within 2 feet to take pic with cell phone.


Aaaawww too cute!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>



yep!  Loved that episode!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

nother


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Not too loud you'll scare the hen!



What hen??? Where???



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Jeff....




Mornin' Sweetwater!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Moppett, how goes it?
> 
> 
> Lil'Man thinks we need to get up at 5:45, I'm re-wiring him for 6:45!
> ...



good here, you?

you mean yo puppie? Koda used to do that. and he had a "way" to wake me up....


true...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> nother





Primitive skills lesson for today. The skin from one that size has not had time for the natural glue to formate. if you skin it, and clean the meat side of all meat and fat, all you have to do is scrape it clean, and pull it it till it is dry. No need to brain tan or add any chemicals. It will be soft as a beach towel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I wish I had the money you spent on beer................ to buy me more beer!
> 
> 
> I'm good to go today too!
> ...




Mornin' Lovely Lady!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Primitive skills lesson for today. The skin from one that size has not had time for the natural glue to formate. if you skin it, and clean the meat side of all meat and fat, all you have to do is scrape it clean, and pull it it till it is dry. No need to brain tan or add any chemicals. It will be soft as a beach towel.



Jeff's probably  right about now


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Primitive skills lesson for today. The skin from one that size has not had time for the natural glue to formate. if you skin it, and clean the meat side of all meat and fat, all you have to do is scrape it clean, and pull it it till it is dry. No need to brain tan or add any chemicals. It will be soft as a beach towel.



 that is awesome!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Primitive skills lesson for today. The skin from one that size has not had time for the natural glue to formate. if you skin it, and clean the meat side of all meat and fat, all you have to do is scrape it clean, and pull it it till it is dry. No need to brain tan or add any chemicals. It will be soft as a beach towel.



But then how would I get it's mommas hoof marks off my back
I was very tempted to at least touch it,but refrained.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yep!  Loved that episode!





BOSS....wazzzzup???


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

Mornin' folks. Sitting at the house "enjoying" a sick day.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> good here, you?
> 
> you mean yo puppie? Koda used to do that. and he had a "way" to wake me up....
> 
> ...


He's still in the "whine/wimper" stage except for when I get home from work, then he is a "barker/whiner/wimperer" 
OH, I've finally named him!!
Doobie........... as in scooby-DOOBIE-dooooo 
or
It's in honor of Benji & Quack's friend..............    



Nicodemus said:


> Primitive skills lesson for today. The skin from one that size has not had time for the natural glue to formate. if you skin it, and clean the meat side of all meat and fat, all you have to do is scrape it clean, and pull it it till it is dry. No need to brain tan or add any chemicals. It will be soft as a beach towel.


 Unless it was maimed or something wrong with it, ain't no way I could mess with a baby!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Lovely Lady!!!



Howudoin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He's still in the "whine/wimper" stage except for when I get home from work, then he is a "barker/whiner/wimperer"
> OH, I've finally named him!!
> Doobie........... as in scooby-DOOBIE-dooooo
> or
> ...





Roadkill!    Even heartless me don`t kill babies.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Roadkill!    Even heartless me don`t kill babies.



*whew* ok.................


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh Keebs, they ran an EKG on me Sunday. Come to find out, I don`t have a heart. I really do have a thumpin` gizzard.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Mornin Benji.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks. Sitting at the house "enjoying" a sick day.



I oughta come poke you in the eye...



Keebs said:


> Doobie........... as in scooby-DOOBIE-dooooo
> or
> It's in honor of Benji & Quack's friend..............


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He's still in the "whine/wimper" stage except for when I get home from work, then he is a "barker/whiner/wimperer"
> OH, I've finally named him!!
> Doobie........... as in scooby-DOOBIE-dooooo
> or
> It's in honor of Benji & Quack's friend..............




I like Doobie ,that is a great name


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He's still in the "whine/wimper" stage except for when I get home from work, then he is a "barker/whiner/wimperer"
> OH, I've finally named him!!
> Doobie........... as in scooby-DOOBIE-dooooo
> or
> It's in honor of Benji & Quack's friend..............


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Benji.


Mornin.


OutFishHim said:


> I oughta come poke you in the eye...



I think you already have!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh Keebs, they ran an EKG on me Sunday. Come to find out, I don`t have a heart. I really do have a thumpin` gizzard.


 Don't surprise me, but I know where ya keep the ol' soft ticker! 



OutFishHim said:


> I oughta come poke you in the eye...


Meh Seahagsista!!  How you is?? 



jmfauver said:


> I like Doobie ,that is a great name





slip said:


>



 when I got to the "Doobie" part, his ears perked up and he turned & looked at me, I said "That's it, that's your name"!!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> when I got to the "Doobie" part, his ears perked up and he turned & looked at me, I said "That's it, that's your name"!!



i used to have two birds, doobie and bogart


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

All this talk of doobies is making me hungry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't surprise me, but I know where ya keep the ol' soft ticker!
> 
> 
> Meh Seahagsista!!  How you is??
> ...



Glad you finally got a name for him!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> I think you already have!!







Keebs said:


> Meh Seahagsista!!  How you is??



Pretty good Sista!  Ready for some KeboFest and Creek wadin'!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> i used to have two birds, doobie and bogart


    



Sweetwater said:


> All this talk of doobies is making me hungry.


mmmmm, loaded baked tater with extra sour cream............. 



Jeff C. said:


> Glad you finally got a name for him!!!!


Jeff, he is a MESS, just wigglin his way into my heart more & more.......... he even crosses his front paws the way my Zeke did his!! 



OutFishHim said:


> Pretty good Sista!  Ready for some KeboFest and Creek wadin'!



OH YEAH, Big Time Ready!!!   Got the chains up for the hammock now too!!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

ha...OFH...that didnt last long.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yep!  Loved that episode!



ITS SCUZZLEBUTT he has a stick of celery for an arm and patrick duffey for a leg


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OH YEAH, Big Time Ready!!!   Got the chains up for the hammock now too!!







slip said:


> ha...OFH...that didnt last long.



I have no idea what you are talking about!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He's still in the "whine/wimper" stage except for when I get home from work, then he is a "barker/whiner/wimperer"
> OH, I've finally named him!!
> Doobie........... as in scooby-DOOBIE-dooooo
> or
> It's in honor of Benji & Quack's friend..



Someone say Doobie???  



OutFishHim said:


> I oughta come poke you in the eye...



With her chapstick..........


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Someone say Doobie???
> 
> 
> 
> With her chapstick..........


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> With her chapstick..........





Not sure he would take too kindly to that!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Made from scratch chocolate cake RULES.

Man I love my niece.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not sure he would take too kindly to that!



You could always give it a try  



Gotta run.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Pretty good Sista!  Ready for some KeboFest and Creek wadin'!



Kebofest???? Is that a 'wimmins only gatherin'


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

achew


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Made from scratch chocolate cake RULES.
> 
> Man I love my niece.



awww mannnn


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> awww mannnn



sup slipster


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You could always give it a try



OK......As long as he doesn't use the handcuffs on me....





Jeff C. said:


> Kebofest???? Is that a 'wimmins only gatherin'



No, but it's invitation only......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks. Sitting at the house "enjoying" a sick day.



What it is occifer?  You just need beer. 



Sweetwater said:


> All this talk of doobies is making me hungry.



Get some sour cream and onion chips with some dip, man, some beef jerky, some peanut butter. Get some Häagen-Dazs ice cream bars, a whole lot, make sure chocolate, gotta have chocolate, man. Some popcorn, red popcorn, graham crackers, graham crackers with marshmallows, the little marshmallows and little chocolate bars and we can make s'mores, man. Also, celery, grape jelly, Cap'n Crunch with the little Crunch berries, pizzas. We need two big pizzas, man, everything on 'em, with water, whole lotta water, and Funyons.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No, but it's invitation only......




I know where this place is.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> ha...OFH...that didnt last long.


 whatever are you referring to??? 



OutFishHim said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about!


must be his medsmessinwiffhim syndrome! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Someone say Doobie???
> With her chapstick..........


  
HER'S or MINE?!?!?    



Sweetwater said:


> Made from scratch chocolate cake RULES.
> 
> Man I love my niece.



share???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> OK......As long as he doesn't use the handcuffs on me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some strange reason, i don't think i will be gettin an invite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Look at what showed up here. Our 'ATTACK' cat is standing guard


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What it is occifer?  You just need beer.
> 
> 
> 
> Get some sour cream and onion chips with some dip, man, some beef jerky, some peanut butter. Get some Häagen-Dazs ice cream bars, a whole lot, make sure chocolate, gotta have chocolate, man. Some popcorn, red popcorn, graham crackers, graham crackers with marshmallows, the little marshmallows and little chocolate bars and we can make s'mores, man. Also, celery, grape jelly, Cap'n Crunch with the little Crunch berries, pizzas. We need two big pizzas, man, everything on 'em, with water, whole lotta water, and Funyons.



 and a chocolate banana milkshake...no wander I keep Zantac in bidness.



Keebs said:


> whatever are you referring to???
> 
> 
> must be his medsmessinwiffhim syndrome!
> ...



I'll always share with you Miss Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Kebofest???? Is that a 'wimmins only gatherin'


It started out as a WOW weekend & kinda "grew" from there............ 



BBQBOSS said:


> What it is occifer?  You just need beer.
> 
> Get some sour cream and onion chips with some dip, man, some beef jerky, some peanut butter. Get some Häagen-Dazs ice cream bars, a whole lot, make sure chocolate, gotta have chocolate, man. Some popcorn, red popcorn, graham crackers, graham crackers with marshmallows, the little marshmallows and little chocolate bars and we can make s'mores, man. Also, celery, grape jelly, Cap'n Crunch with the little Crunch berries, pizzas. We need two big pizzas, man, everything on 'em, with water, whole lotta water, and Funyons.


Whoa Dood, that rolled off a little to natural like.......... 



Nicodemus said:


> I know where this place is.


 yes, yes you do


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> For some strange reason, i don't think i will be gettin an invite.


Aaaww Matty, don't say that!  .......................... 














it may grow & we'll need a buttrubber, I mean a mean cook! 



Jeff C. said:


> Look at what showed up here. Our 'ATTACK' cat is standing guard


 eeewwww poor thang............ 



Sweetwater said:


> and a chocolate banana milkshake...no wander I keep Zantac in bidness.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll always share with you Miss Keebs.



 why thankya sweets!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

theres a hole in the bottom of the sea


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaaww Matty, don't say that!  ..........................
> 
> it may grow & we'll need a buttrubber, I mean a mean cook!



Yeah Boy!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> theres a hole in the bottom of the sea



Why doncha go down ther and plug it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I'm just trying to keep from causing a self inflicted wound with the pan.


Wrap it in bubble wrap first...



Jeff C. said:


> What hen??? Where???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One sittin here next to me.....


Seth carter said:


> achew


*BLESS YOU!!!*


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sup slipster


yo dood.


Keebs said:


> whatever are you referring to???
> 
> 
> must be his medsmessinwiffhim syndrome!





Jeff C. said:


> Look at what showed up here. Our 'ATTACK' cat is standing guard



pretty dog, looks like a keeper


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> yo dood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Noooo, he's a "shooter" cause he has a collar on!!   Don't you read the other forums??!?!


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not sure he would take too kindly to that!



Nope sure wouldn't


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Noooo, he's a "shooter" cause he has a collar on!!   Don't you read the other forums??!?!



ohhhhh i see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> yo dood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I called the Vet's # on her Rabies tag.....it's the neighbors across the road. Just never have seen her up close before, very friendly. Actually likes the cat


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Y'all get 3 guesses for what I'm getting ready to go do....not you Keebs


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all get 3 guesses for what I'm getting ready to go do....not you Keebs



same thing i am? cut the grass?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why doncha go down ther and plug it.







Benji314 said:


> Nope sure wouldn't



Big Baby!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> same thing i am? cut the grass?



I love cutting grass...................... Its the only quiet time I get, and thats cuz the motor drowns out everything else.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone got some chapstick I can borrow? My lips are dry.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all get 3 guesses for what I'm getting ready to go do....not you Keebs


Oh Snap, ya snatched right out from under me!  



Tuffdawg said:


> I love cutting grass...................... Its the only quiet time I get, and thats cuz the motor drowns out everything else.






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anyone got some chapstick I can borrow? My lips are dry.


I may have another tube...................  lemme see


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I love cutting grass...................... Its the only quiet time I get, and thats cuz the motor drowns out everything else.


 it is easy to slip off into my own little world on that thing....

...then i might run over a chicken or something...what a mess that would make.


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anyone got some chapstick I can borrow? My lips are dry.



quit that salt licking and you wont have that problem.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I love cutting grass...................... Its the only quiet time I get, and thats cuz the motor drowns out everything else.





Need earplugs?


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Big Baby!


Don't make me break out the cuffs 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anyone got some chapstick I can borrow? My lips are dry.



OFH might.........


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

What yall up to? All this talk of food and chapstick made me hawngry


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anyone got some chapstick I can borrow? My lips are dry.



No comment.....



Benji314 said:


> Don't make me break out the cuffs
> 
> 
> 
> OFH might.........



You say that like it's it's a threat?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> What yall up to? All this talk of food and chapstick made me hawngry



Hey RitaSista!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anyone got some chapstick I can borrow? My lips are dry.



Puttin down the laptop and walkin away...


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No comment.....
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like it's it's a threat?



I know, I know, don't threaten you with a good time......maybe it's not a threat.........


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> quit that salt licking and you wont have that problem.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey RitaSista!



Hey RitaSista  have I mentioned I hate Atl? Bout ran over a dozen folks drivin down here


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Puttin down the laptop and walkin away...



Wise choice there, Pard Hbiggrin2:


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> quit that salt licking and you wont have that problem.


   



Benji314 said:


> Don't make me break out the cuffs
> OFH might.........


Ooohhh, Party time! 



SnowHunter said:


> What yall up to? All this talk of food and chapstick made me hawngry


loaded baked tater? mater sammich?  



Sweetwater said:


> Puttin down the laptop and walkin away...


 you'll be back......................... 



SnowHunter said:


> Hey RitaSista  have I mentioned I hate Atl? Bout ran over a dozen folks drivin down here


Can Na's comments be printed here??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I know, I know, don't threaten you with a good time......maybe it's not a threat.........



That would be considered a promise and invitation


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey RitaSista  have I mentioned I hate Atl? Bout ran over a dozen folks drivin down here



Why are you in the Atl?   And why didn't you tell me?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ooohhh, Party time!
> 
> 
> loaded baked tater? mater sammich?
> ...



"We're all gonna die!!"  actually he didn't make very many.... Mine on the other hand.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey RitaSista  have I mentioned I hate Atl? Bout ran over a dozen folks drivin down here





want some more of my opinions on atlanter?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2010)

Gotta go see if the campground has any openings for this weekend!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> "We're all gonna die!!"  actually he didn't make very many.... Mine on the other hand.....



seems like all da crack heads own cars up there...had em play chicken and frogger with us!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why are you in the Atl?   And why didn't you tell me?



Na has an appt with Va for disability re-eval. We dropped the kids off in Dville. And now we're smack dab in the middle of midtown Atl, right by The Varsity


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Na has an appt with Va for disability re-eval. We dropped the kids off in Dville. And now we're smack dab in the middle of midtown Atl, right by The Varsity



gimme 2 chili cheese dawgs please.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> want some more of my opinions on atlanter?



Can't be much worse then mine


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Na has an appt with Va for disability re-eval. We dropped the kids off in Dville. And now we're smack dab in the middle of midtown Atl, right by The Varsity



YOU BETTER STOP IN THERE AND GIT YOU 2 CHILI SLAW DAWGS WITH ONION RANGS, A LARGE COKE AND F.O. TO GO!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Can't be much worse then mine



Oh yes it can! Much worse. Much, much, much worse. So much worse that if I aired my true thoughts, not only would I be banded, but also put in prison for life. When I say I don`t like that place, I really mean it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> seems like all da crack heads own cars up there...had em play chicken and frogger with us!


Yup LOL had a few that seemed to think playin leap frod against my 1ton truck was a good idea.....wellllll, they learned asap it aint


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yes it can! Much worse. Much, much, much worse. So much worse that if I aired my true thoughts, not only would I be banded, but also put in prison for life. When I say I don`t like that place, I really mean it.



dang... you must really hate the ATL. I think some of them S. GA boys need to tie ya up, drive ya to techwood and drop ya off.  You know... just for chuckles 'n grins.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Na has an appt with Va for disability re-eval. We dropped the kids off in Dville. And now we're smack dab in the middle of midtown Atl, right by The Varsity



Douglasville??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> gimme 2 chili cheese dawgs please.



Yup, oh I wish! Payday aint till tomorrow


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> YOU BETTER STOP IN THERE AND GIT YOU 2 CHILI SLAW DAWGS WITH ONION RANGS, A LARGE COKE AND F.O. TO GO!!



Yeeeesssshhhhh!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> dang... you must really hate the ATL. I think some of them S. GA boys need to tie ya up, drive ya to techwood and drop ya off.  You know... just for chuckles 'n grins.



Long as I can bring my weapons.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> gimme 2 chili cheese dawgs please.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> YOU BETTER STOP IN THERE AND GIT YOU 2 CHILI SLAW DAWGS WITH ONION RANGS, A LARGE COKE AND F.O. TO GO!!



I can go tomorrow to the one in Athens


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yes it can! Much worse. Much, much, much worse. So much worse that if I aired my true thoughts, not only would I be banded, but also put in prison for life. When I say I don`t like that place, I really mean it.



Then we're of the same opinion


----------



## Otis (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Long as I can bring my weapons.


 

Sounds like Crocidile Dunde going to LA. I can see it now


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Douglasville??


Yup


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

Lurk Lurk


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup



Wish I'da known...we coulda had lunch at Hudsons...I'm a dville boy. Winston to be exact.


----------



## Otis (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lurk Lurk


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

hey Bro 

Mebe next time SW! We'll be back down here soon...Hudsons is delicious 

Ok Dr is here, yall have a goodun!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hey Bro


 
If the weather is good Saturday you gonna come see me??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hey Bro
> 
> Mebe next time SW! We'll be back down here soon...Hudsons is delicious
> 
> Ok Dr is here, yall have a goodun!



Lemme know Snowy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Then we're of the same opinion







Otis said:


> Sounds like Crocidile Dunde going to LA. I can see it now



I have better weapons than he did. Sharper too.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 10, 2010)

Anybody else out there with windstream having trouble with internet speed and pages only partially loading?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Howdy spar....ummm...Miguel.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Come to think of it, that would be the only reason I would shake General William Tecumseh Shermans` hand. Even if the fool only half finished the job.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Come to think of it, that would be the only reason I would shake General William Tecumseh Shermans` hand. Even if the fool only half finished the job.



I think it needs another torchin just to clean things up a bit. Kinda like prescribed burnin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Anybody else out there with windstream having trouble with internet speed and pages only partially loading?


 
Yes..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Long as I can bring my weapons.



well if it ever happens, hollar at me... i always did want to see a live scalpin.  Oh yeah, i will bring my Sig 556 to cover your 6 while your scalpin, as well.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well if it ever happens, hollar at me... i always did want to see a live scalpin.  Oh yeah, i will bring my Sig 556 to cover your 6 while your scalpin, as well.



I preciate that!! And welcome the backup! You gonna cook something while I`m there?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I may have another tube...................  lemme see



I found mine! Doug had it!!! 



slip said:


> quit that salt licking and you wont have that problem.



  
You think that would help 



SnowHunter said:


> chapstick made me hawngry







Sweetwater said:


> Puttin down the laptop and walkin away...







SnowHunter said:


> Hey RitaSista  have I mentioned I hate Atl? Bout ran over a dozen folks drivin down here



WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!!!!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lurk Lurk



You're not lurking when you post 



Sterlo58 said:


> Anybody else out there with windstream having trouble with internet speed and pages only partially loading?



YES!!! It's getting on my nerves! I get red x's where avatars and smileys should be.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes..



I called windstream and told them about it. I m having trouble running credit card transactions and sending faxes too. keep getting disconnected. They claim to have no knowledge of any problems.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Well that was fun  Dr bout got a suprise when he flexed Na's knee


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lurk Lurk


 Shuuuggums!!  How you been?? 



Sterlo58 said:


> Anybody else out there with windstream having trouble with internet speed and pages only partially loading?


I was last night at the house! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I found mine! Doug had it!!!
> 
> You think that would help
> 
> ...



hhmmmmmmm............


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well that was fun  Dr bout got a suprise when he flexed Na's knee



Pics please.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I preciate that!! And welcome the backup! You gonna cook something while I`m there?



I would say "cook what ya kill"... but i dont want to ruin my smoker.   So I will have some brisket and ribs ready.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If the weather is good Saturday you gonna come see me??



If da weather holds,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I would say "cook what ya kill"... but i dont want to ruin my smoker.   So I will have some brisket and ribs ready.



Now Brother Matt, that would be worth a trip to atlanta!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Anybody else out there with windstream having trouble with internet speed and pages only partially loading?



Oh yeah. Its like tryin top browse with half workin dialup  talk about a pain in the tush


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

cruisin thru........ anything good goin on in here??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> cruisin thru........ anything good goin on in here??



Always, you know that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> cruisin thru........ anything good goin on in here??





Keebs and are gonna go to atlanta to do destruction, eat supper with Matt, and terrorize the inhabitants. Wanna go?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Pics please.


Na wouldn't let me, dang spoil sport but he did come up off the table and his eyes bugged out n got watery...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> cruisin thru........ anything good goin on in here??



is there ever?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Anybody else out there with windstream having trouble with internet speed and pages only partially loading?



Not just you guys, jersey, ny, ct,& pa as well. It takes almost a minute to load a page, ughh! 

Afternoon ladies & gents.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs and are gonna go to atlanta to do destruction, eat supper with Matt, and terrorize the inhabitants. Wanna go?


Nic, ain't much I won't do on a dare, but even THAT skeers me, Atlanta traffic???  yikes!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Na wouldn't let me, dang spoil sport but he did come up off the table and his eyes bugged out n got watery...



 I guess that gave that doc the answer he was looking for!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nic, ain't much I won't do on a dare, but even THAT skeers me, Atlanta traffic???  yikes!!



If I go, you`re goin` with me. End of discussion!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> is there ever?



 Yes there IS, Ms. NegaNelly!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs and are gonna go to atlanta to do destruction, eat supper with Matt, and terrorize the inhabitants. Wanna go?



Can I bring my gun?????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If I go, you`re goin` with me. End of discussion!!!


yes'sir............. 

Is Klem goin too??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Can I bring my gun?????



GunSSSS, plural, not singular!!  and knives, lots & lots of knives, they don't give out of ammo!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yes'sir.............
> 
> Is Klem goin too??





That would be a negative. He eats too much!  

Plus, we`re goin` for food and fightin`. Not to have a bunch of dizzy eyed girls followin` around, gettin` in the way.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That would be a negative. He eats too much!
> 
> Plus, we`re goin` for food and fightin`. Not to have a bunch of dizzy eyed girls followin` around, gettin` in the way.



Hey now, he's not to shabby with the hawks himself, I know, I'll have Ga'belle ugly him up so he won't attract a crowd, how 'bout that?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That would be a negative. He eats too much!
> 
> Plus, we`re goin` for food and fightin`. Not to have a bunch of dizzy eyed girls followin` around, gettin` in the way.



 this is what


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> GunSSSS, plural, not singular!!  and knives, lots & lots of knives, they don't give out of ammo!!



Only need one shot......   My .40 hollowpoints make big holes!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey now, he's not to shabby with the hawks himself, I know, I'll have Ga'belle ugly him up so he won't attract a crowd, how 'bout that?



I`d pay money to see that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> this is what


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nic, ain't much I won't do on a dare, but even THAT skeers me, Atlanta traffic???  yikes!!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that gave that doc the answer he was looking for!



Yup


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Only need one shot......   My .40 hollowpoints make big holes!!


 



Nicodemus said:


> I`d pay money to see that!


 Me too, 'cause ain't no way to ugly up that pretty mug!  



Tuffdawg said:


> this is what



 what was left out?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Alright peeps.....back to the grind, Got a fresh one on the table.
Holler at y'all tonight.......be good!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Me too, 'cause ain't no way to ugly up that pretty mug!



Oh puhleeeze!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

You know you are bored when you are too bored to take a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Alright peeps.....back to the grind, Got a fresh one on the table.
> Holler at y'all tonight.......be good!!!


Later Tiimmmaaayyyy!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Oh puhleeeze!!!



  I knew you'd like that!!   but we all know the apple don't fall far fromthe tree, neither!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> You know you are bored when you are too bored to take a nap.



Now THAT is bored!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yes'sir.............
> 
> Is Klem goin too??



My smoker doesn't have the capacity to feed that one.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> My smoker doesn't have the capacity to feed that one.



 The boys appetite is legendary!!


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Now THAT is bored!



I try to lay down and relax and I can't. 

Just listening to some music now and hanging with you good people.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Short break....quick drink and snack


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> My smoker doesn't have the capacity to feed that one.





Keebs said:


> The boys appetite is legendary!!





The bottomless pit stays at home!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> The boys appetite is legendary!!


 like mine huh?


Jeff C. said:


> Short break....quick drink and snack



same here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I love cutting grass...................... Its the only quiet time I get, and thats cuz the motor drowns out everything else.



Where you live....I can come pick you up!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I try to lay down and relax and I can't.
> 
> Just listening to some music now and hanging with you good people.


No pool time? 



Jeff C. said:


> Short break....quick drink and snack



How much longer???


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No pool time?



Nah, just not feeling up to it today. Might get in later when the boy gets home.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where you live....I can come pick you up!!!



 pm sent


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where you live....I can come pick you up!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How much longer???



Forever! Its Jeffs eternal chore


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



You too Missy


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Forever! Its Jeffs eternal chore


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Forever! Its Jeffs eternal chore



Imma Grass cuttin' FOOL


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Nah, just not feeling up to it today. Might get in later when the boy gets home.


Boy, you ain't bored, you got the "mullygrubs"!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Forever! Its Jeffs eternal chore


    



Jeff C. said:


> Imma  FOOL



 we know, but luv ya anyway!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm drivin' for that Atlanter trip y'all speakin' of OK....all I recommend is 'HOLD ON'. I'll take out the straggler's


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Boy, you ain't bored, you got the "mullygrubs"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Boy, you ain't bored, you got the "mullygrubs"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just for THAT.....I'm comin' to 'KEBOFEST'. Invited or NOT _I'll bring my lawnmower_


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

I think I`ll show up at Kebofest too. Just for the fun of it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just for THAT.....I'm comin' to 'KEBOFEST'. Invited or NOT _I'll bring my lawnmower_


 
I've never seen anyone build a deck with a lawnmower. This should be interesting.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll show up at Kebofest too. Just for the fun of it...


Me too!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll show up at Kebofest too. Just for the fun of it...



Hey everyone Partay @ Kebofest....come one, come all


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


  Aawww chief, you know I  at ya! 



Jeff C. said:


> Just for THAT.....I'm comin' to 'KEBOFEST'. Invited or NOT _I'll bring my lawnmower_


   



Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll show up at Kebofest too. Just for the fun of it...


you were 'sposed to LAST year!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've never seen anyone build a deck with a lawnmower. This should be interesting.


Gotta mow around the building area!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Me too!!


    works for me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've never seen anyone build a deck with a lawnmower. This should be interesting.



I can route wood with the thing


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey everyone Partay @ Kebofest....come one, come all



You DO know we're building a porch this year, right??


----------



## pbradley (Jun 10, 2010)

What's going on?  Where y'all going?  Why y'all coming to sit in Atlanta traffic? Can I drive?  Is there going to be a party?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll show up at Kebofest too. Just for the fun of it...



We might need to invite Rooster Todd on account of his experience with building!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

pbradley said:


> What's going on?  Where y'all going?  Why y'all coming to sit in Atlanta traffic? Can I drive?  Is there going to be a party?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

pbradley said:


> What's going on?  Where y'all going?  Why y'all coming to sit in Atlanta traffic? Can I drive?  Is there going to be a party?



ssshhh, don't say I said it but I "heard" we were convening at YOUR place first!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aawww chief, you know I  at ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oh, I know....I stepped right into that one

Seriously, you building a deck???


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ssshhh, don't say I said it but I "heard" we were convening at YOUR place first!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2010)

Howdy folks..
Just went back and tried to catch up on allllllllllllllllllllll this reading and Now My HeAd FeeLs LiKe ITS G oN Na E SSPLODE>>>>.

Ok, maybe not


----------



## pbradley (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ssshhh, don't say I said it but I "heard" we were convening at YOUR place first!!



y'all come on!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

pbradley said:


> What's going on?  Where y'all going?  Why y'all coming to sit in Atlanta traffic? Can I drive?  Is there going to be a party?



we're going to have a party and raise donations for the obama administration.


wanna come?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You DO know we're building a porch this year, right??



 OK...just saw it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We might need to invite Rooster Todd on account of his experience with building!



NO!!! He eats as much as Klem does!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> NO!!! He eats as much as Klem does!!!



how long is klems hair now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> we're going to have a party and raise donations for the obama administration.
> 
> 
> wanna come?



I thought that's what our joy ride thru Atlanter was for???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> how long is klems hair now?




Well, he ain`t had a haircut in 4 years. It`s halfway down his back or a little more. i`ll try to find a recent pic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We might need to invite Rooster Todd on account of his experience with building!


 
Lawdy woman, ifn' I can build a house from the ground up I think I can handle a porch....


----------



## pbradley (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> we're going to have a party and raise donations for the obama administration.
> 
> 
> wanna come?



I voted for the dude and have already given him lots of money.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

OK...catch y'all later. I gotta go route some more wood....I mean cut grass. Then a little round track racin' tonight(legends)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Here`s a pic taken about 6 months ago. Knucklehead in a completely primitive settin`, textin` on the dadgum phone!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2010)

yeup


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s a pic taken about 6 months ago. Knucklehead in a completely primitive settin`, textin` on the dadgum phone!





i like his knife sheath.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 10, 2010)

Good grief. 

Abbey's band director hooked us up with a VSU student for her to take private lessons from this summer. 

This has got to be the nicest Yankee I've ever met.  I'm sitting here listening to the two of them banter back and forth and she's responding great to his instruction. 

Look out folks, here comes Abbey-G!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Good grief.
> 
> Abbey's band director hooked us up with a VSU student for her to take private lessons from this summer.
> 
> ...


 
What instrument is she playin??

Oh, and hey Turtlebabe....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, I know....I stepped right into that one
> 
> Seriously, you building a deck???


Yep, you did............. no deck, covered porch! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks..
> Just went back and tried to catch up on allllllllllllllllllllll this reading and Now My HeAd FeeLs LiKe ITS G oN Na E SSPLODE>>>>.
> 
> Ok, maybe not


Howdy Kim!! 



pbradley said:


> y'all come on!






slip said:


> we're going to have a party and raise donations for the obama administration.
> wanna come?


 you weren't 'sposed to tell him YET! 



Jeff C. said:


> OK...just saw it






Nicodemus said:


> NO!!! He eats as much as Klem does!!!


Dang, where's he put it?!?!? 



Jeff C. said:


> I thought that's what our joy ride thru Atlanter was for???






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lawdy woman, ifn' I can build a house from the ground up I think I can handle a porch....


 I thought you'd need some more beer toters, shuggums ...........



Jeff C. said:


> OK...catch y'all later. I gotta go route some more wood....I mean cut grass. Then a little round track racin' tonight(legends)






turtlebug said:


> Good grief.
> 
> Abbey's band director hooked us up with a VSU student for her to take private lessons from this summer.
> 
> ...



Whoo-hooo, Hiya Tbugsysista!!  Go Abbeygirl!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

I keep threatening the wife that I will grow my hair and beard out like this.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I keep threatening the wife that I will grow my hair and beard out like this.



OOooooooooook


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What instrument is she playin??
> 
> Oh, and hey Turtlebabe....



Ahem....

Abbey-G  Sax    


Hi dere Miguel


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought you'd need some more beer toters, shuggums ...........


I don't drink till the job is done or the work for the day is over, whichever comes first...


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OOooooooooook



Doubt I would do the hair, I can't stand when it gets very long now. But I would love to grow my beard back.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ahem....
> 
> Abbey-G  Sax
> 
> ...



 You lucky thing, I tried talking my daughter in to a Sax, but nooooooo, it had to be a 1st- trumbone then she had to change to a clarinet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ahem....
> 
> Abbey-G  Sax
> 
> ...


 
Sorry TB, don't like Kenny G, sort of like novacaine for the ears and brain, now if she can crank out some tunes like Candy Dulfer can on the sax she'll be doin something.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Doubt I would do the hair, I can't stand when it gets very long now. But I would love to grow my beard back.



~~squinting~~thinking~~~trying to picture it...........~~nope~~not happening~~~don't/can't picture you like that


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~squinting~~thinking~~~trying to picture it...........~~nope~~not happening~~~don't/can't picture you like that



Dang women never let me do anything I want to


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, you did............. no deck, covered porch!
> 
> 
> Howdy Kim!!
> ...





Hey my beautiful Keebsista!  

This guy is the biggest band geek you've ever seen but about as sweet and patient a person you could ask for.  He's straight outta NYC's Jewish community.  

Then again, for $35/hour, patience and understanding are a must.   


Keebs, I wanna see new puppy.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry TB, don't like Kenny G, sort of like novacaine for the ears and brain, now if she can crank out some tunes like Candy Dulfer can on the sax she'll be doin something.



Well Abbey-Dulfer doesn't have the ring to it that Abbey-G does. 

We're working on it.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Is Klem goin too??






BBQBOSS said:


> My smoker doesn't have the capacity to feed that one.



I'll go in Klem's place,I'm ugly so no one will follow.....PLus I don't eat a lot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> PLus I don't eat a lot


 
And cows don't mooo


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And cows don't mooo



But I can scare the bears when I sleep


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I voted for the dude and have already given him lots of money.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Dang women never let me do anything I want to


I didn't say you couldn't, I said *I* can't picture you that way!!  Go for it, wiff my bwessings!! 



turtlebug said:


> Keebs, I wanna see new puppy.



Here's the only one I have here playing tug of war with his big sister!  Guess who wins??   He "retaliates" by taking her toys & going behind my chair!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> But I can scare the bears when I sleep



But Nic won't let you sleep on the Atl trip!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But Nic won't let you sleep on the Atl trip!



Thats fine just makes me grumpy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Thats fine just makes me grumpy



    

do you need lots & lots of coffee in the mornings???


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> do you need lots & lots of coffee in the mornings???



No not really,I cut back from 3 pots a day to 24oz a day


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No not really,I cut back from 3 pots a day to 24oz a day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> do you need lots & lots of coffee in the mornings???


 
Are you kidding me??? He hit's the ground running wide open in the morning and stays at it till his head hits the pillow again.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

hey keebs got u a new avatar


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Imma Grass cuttin' FOOL


My grass just got cut but my bushed and trees could use some trimming.....


Jeff C. said:


> Hey everyone Partay @ Kebofest....come one, come all


Woohoo.... did I hear "fest"


Nicodemus said:


> Here`s a pic taken about 6 months ago. Knucklehead in a completely primitive settin`, textin` on the dadgum phone!



Ya can take the boy away from the city but ya can't keepem from technology... 


BTW.... if anyone hears shotgun fires, don't be alarmed. Just means that Daddys' home and isn't too happy. Hold on to your britches cause he is livid!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> My grass just got cut but my bushed and trees could use some trimming.....
> 
> Woohoo.... did I hear "fest"
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ya can take the boy away from the city but ya can't keepem from technology...





That boy was raised in the country, "old style". Even as a little bitty knot, I had him workin` in the garden, totin` firewood, when he was around 10 he was bustin` firewood with an ax, and doin` all the stuff that ever boy should have to do. He also had his own guns and fishin` tackle too, at an age that folks nowadays would be shocked at. He was started off mighty young, probably too young, but he turned out good.  He "sirs and Ma`ams", opens doors for Ladies, and I`ve seen him him tip his hat to the Ladies too.

I raised him like I was raised. I figured if it was good enough for me, it was good enough for him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That boy was raised in the country, "old style". Even as a little bitty knot, I had him workin` in the garden, totin` firewood, when he was around 10 he was bustin` firewood with an ax, and doin` all the stuff that ever boy should have to do. He also had his own guns and fishin` tackle too, at an age that folks nowadays would be shocked at. He was started off mighty young, probably too young, but he turned out good. He "sirs and Ma`ams", opens doors for Ladies, and I`ve seen him him tip his hat to the Ladies too.
> 
> I raised him like I was raised. I figured if it was good enough for me, it was good enough for him.


 
I thought you said you was raised by a pack of wolves...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you said you was raised by a pack of wolves...





That was Tripod said that.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That boy was raised in the country, "old style". Even as a little bitty knot, I had him workin` in the garden, totin` firewood, when he was around 10 he was bustin` firewood with an ax, and doin` all the stuff that ever boy should have to do. He also had his own guns and fishin` tackle too, at an age that folks nowadays would be shocked at. He was started off mighty young, probably too young, but he turned out good.  He "sirs and Ma`ams", opens doors for Ladies, and I`ve seen him him tip his hat to the Ladies too.
> 
> I raised him like I was raised. I figured if it was good enough for me, it was good enough for him.


No wonder I call ya "Papa Nic"..... you did good you did good. Now where can I drop mine off to ya.... You sound like a great dad Nic.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Standing At The Gates Of Heaven 
Three men were standing in line to get into heaven one day. Apparently it had been a pretty busy day, though, so Peter had to tell the first one, "Heaven's getting pretty close to full today, and I've been asked to admit only people who have had particularly horrible deaths. So what's your story?"

So the first man replies: "Well, for a while I've suspected my wife has been cheating on me, so today I came home early to try to catch her red handed. As I came into my 25th floor apartment, I could tell something was wrong, but all my searching around didn't reveal where this other guy could have been hiding. Finally, I went out to the balcony, and sure enough, there was this man hanging off the railing, 25 floors above ground. By now I was really mad, so I started beating on him and kicking him, but wouldn't you know it, he wouldn't fall off.

So finally I went back into my apartment and got a hammer and starting hammering on his fingers. Of course, he couldn't stand that for long, so he let go and fell -- but even after 25 stories, he fell into the bushes, stunned but okay. I couldn't stand it anymore, so I ran into the kitchen, grabbed the fridge and threw it over the edge where it landed on him, killing him instantly. But all the stress and anger got to me, and I had a heart attack and died there on the balcony."

"That sounds like a pretty bad day to me," said Peter, and let the man in.

The second man comes up and Peter explains to him about heaven being full, and again asks for his story.

"It's been a very strange day.You see, I live on the 26th floor of my apartment building, and every morning I do my exercises out on my balcony. Well, this morning I must have slipped or something, because I fell over the edge. But I got lucky, and caught the railing of the balcony on the floor below me. I knew I couldn't hang on for very long, when suddenly this man burst out onto the balcony. I thought for sure I was saved, when he started beating on me and kicking me. I held on the best I could until he ran into the apartment and grabbed a hammer and started pounding on my hands. Finally I just let go, but again I got lucky and fell into the bushes below, stunned but all right.Just when I was thinking I was going to be okay, this refrigerator comes falling out of the sky and crushes me instantly, and now I'm here."

Once again, Peter had to concede that that sounded like a pretty horrible death.

The third man came to the front of the line, and again the whole process was repeated. Peter explained that heaven was full and asked for his story.

"Picture this," says the third man, "I'm hiding naked inside a refrigerator..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No wonder I call ya "Papa Nic"..... you did good you did good. Now where can I drop mine off to ya.... You sound like a great dad Nic.



Not really. I`ll be the first to admit, that I was a very stern disciplinarian. But that is my boy, and I do love him dearly. He knows it too, even if I don`t say it enough.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not really. I`ll be the first to admit, that I was a very stern disciplinarian. But that is my boy, and I do love him dearly. He knows it too, even if I don`t say it enough.



Nic,

Don't second guess anything  you did...If you had done something wrong  who knows where he may be,but from the looks of the forums and pictures on it you know where he is and how he is.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Long day at the big house.......bama is still there!! Nic your gonna have to find another driveler editor tonight. I am off to have about 4 Margaritas on the rocks...heavy with the tequilla!! And maybe a brew or 2......Stay Thirsty my friend!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Long day at the big house.......bama is still there!! Nic your gonna have to find another driveler editor tonight. I am off to have about 4 Margaritas on the rocks...heavy with the tequilla!! And maybe a brew or 2......Stay Thirsty my friend!!


 
Just make sure you're in that mood on the 25th..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Nic,
> 
> Don't second guess anything  you did...If you had done something wrong  who knows where he may be,but from the looks of the forums and pictures on it you know where he is and how he is.....


Amen!


Nicodemus said:


> Not really. I`ll be the first to admit, that I was a very stern disciplinarian. But that is my boy, and I do love him dearly. He knows it too, even if I don`t say it enough.


Your pics show just how much he loves and respects ya.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2010)

And back in again...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2010)

Yo Tim..  WHats up big guy..??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And back in again...


 
Hey Kim, you seen the box I delivered to AJ yet...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you, folks. 

Now, I better delete all that before Keebs sees it and tells the rascal!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Kim, you seen the box I delivered to AJ yet...



No, I have not seen it yet, actually, have not heard from him all week.  Seems we had some other arrangements to square away too..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you, folks.
> 
> Now, I better delete all that before Keebs sees it and tells the rascal!



Evening Nick.  You recieved any ah  Packages lately??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

Good evening folks!!.........Met this one on my way home today!!


As you can tell. He was not happy to see me!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet avatar Miguel LOL!!
1.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.........Met this one on my way home today!!View attachment 533985
> 
> 
> As you can tell. He was not happy to see me!!



He would sure make a nice pair of boots for sure...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.........Met this one on my way home today!!View attachment 533985
> 
> 
> As you can tell. He was not happy to see me!!


 
Looks like he's ready for business too...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like he's ready for business too...


He was about the most ill tempered one I've ever seen!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Nick.  You recieved any ah  Packages lately??




By the end of the week, Kim. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.........Met this one on my way home today!!View attachment 533985
> 
> 
> As you can tell. He was not happy to see me!!





Purty gray one too. We don`t see that color on a canebrake down here.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> He would sure make a nice pair of boots for sure...



What up my brother?? Keepin it on 2 wheels???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> By the end of the week, Kim.



Cool >>


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> What up my brother?? Keepin it on 2 wheels???



Not alot right now.   And Yes, at least on one of them...


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

howdy folks.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> howdy folks.



Heya Slip..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, gotta step out for a bit.   I check in laters guys...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

2...... ahhh gotta love a Texas Rita' on the rocks


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Long day at the big house.......bama is still there!! Nic your gonna have to find another driveler editor tonight. I am off to have about 4 Margaritas on the rocks...heavy with the tequilla!! And maybe a brew or 2......Stay Thirsty my friend!!





Drink one for me!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty gray one too. We don`t see that color on a canebrake down here.


That's the only coloration I've ever seen around here. I was thinkin just before I pulled up on one that I hadn't seen one yet this year!!..........In the 20 some odd years we have been in this area I have only ever seen one Diamondback


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Drink one for me!!



Yes sir


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Alright fowks.... I'm off for a bit. Just enough to let Johnnie help me feel better....rough day. Heads-up.... if I do come back later, don't mind my silliness, im a light weight.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Alright fowks.... I'm off for a bit. Just enough to let Johnnie help me feel better....rough day. Heads-up.... if I do come back later, don't mind my silliness, im a light weight.



Posting under the influence is fun.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> howdy folks.





Hey son, how you doin`?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Mornin Folks


Have I told ya'll bout my SGG.

 Lord have mercy here she comes
Behind the wheel of a pickup truck
Mudd slingin'
She's singin'
Country girl just doin her thing and
Ain't nothing like a backwoods baby
Drive my tractor drive me crazy
Likes huntin'
Loves fishin'
And she can hold her own in the kitchen
And by the way boys did I mention

She's pretty as a field of daisies
She's sweeter than watermelon wine
Way hotter than the alabama asphalt
And when I get her in these arms of mine
Lord have mercy I love her kisses
Man I can't get enough

Kinda like chicken and biscuits

She can rock them high heel shoes
But she'd rather where cowboy boots
Cut off jeans and a baseball hat
City girls can't do it like that


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> 2...... ahhh gotta love a Texas Rita' on the rocks


That's the best way they come!!.........Just popped the cap on a Ranger IPA!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> Have I told ya'll bout my SGG.
> ...


 
So how many rod and reels did you buy this time..????


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey y'all


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey son, how you doin`?



pretty good now that im cool and cleaned off, done kicked my own butt outside doing yard work

feeling any better yet?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> Have I told ya'll bout my SGG.
> ...



What did you do wrong this time Brother?.....


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So how many rod and reels did you buy this time..????


Just 2 more.



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> What did you do wrong this time Brother?.....


PM sent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> pretty good now that im cool and cleaned off, done kicked my own butt outside doing yard work
> 
> feeling any better yet?





Don`t overdo out there. It`s hotter`n a pistol ball, and you`ll dehydrate in a minute. You got a creek within` trottin` distance?

Today is the first day that I actually feel some better. I expect to be goin` back to work next week.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So how many rod and reels did you buy this time..????



 evenin y'all...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Alright fowks.... I'm off for a bit. Just enough to let Johnnie help me feel better....rough day. Heads-up.... if I do come back later, don't mind my silliness, im a light weight.


 
First thing I'm gonna teach you when you get down to God's country is how to wade in the creek..


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> 2...... ahhh gotta love a Texas Rita' on the rocks



That's so not right!    I think I'm gonna fix a pitcher Saturday night and text after every one!  



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> Have I told ya'll bout my SGG.
> ...



You must be in BIG trouble!  



slip said:


> pretty good now that im cool and cleaned off, done kicked my own butt outside doing yard work
> 
> feeling any better yet?



Ain't you 'sposed to be takin' it easy??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Miss Elaine, my regards.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> That's so not right!  I think I'm gonna fix a pitcher Saturday night and text after every one!


 
Here's you a little something to try..

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=651><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=175>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</TD><TD vAlign=top width=476><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=476><TBODY><TR><TD width=351>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD width=125>http://www.fortycreekwhisky.com/recipes/default.asp</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>2 oz. Forty Creek Whisky
1 oz. lemon juice
1 thick lemon slice studded with 3 cloves
1 teaspoon sugar
1 cinnamon stick
boiling water</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2> </TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>Put the studded lemon slice into a mug. Add the whisky, 
sugar and cinnamon stick. Pour in the boiling hot water 
and stir.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> evenin y'all...



evening SW ... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> First thing I'm gonna teach you when you get down to God's country is how to wade in the creek..



Oh lawd ... you got water wings??  Creek can deep in a hurry if you ain't careful.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> You must be in BIG trouble!




Not anymore


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

3........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Not anymore


 
I'll see if I can fix that oversight.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> evening SW ...



Evenin miss Tag a long.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Elaine, my regards.



Evening Nick!  Glad to see you're on the mend.  Is there a list anywhere of what vendors will be at the blast??  Looking to do a little shopping while I'm there.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's you a little something to try..
> 
> <TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=651><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=175>
> 
> ...



Oh honey ... have we not had the "I don't do BROWN" conversation yet??   Darkest I get is good Tequila.... even my rum has to be light.  

Indiscretions in my MUCH younger and MUCH stupider days prevent it ... no whiskey (Canadian or otherwise) no bourbon no dark liquor period!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh honey ... have we not had the "I don't do BROWN" conversation yet??


 
I love a good challenge...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That boy was raised in the country, "old style". Even as a little bitty knot, I had him workin` in the garden, totin` firewood, when he was around 10 he was bustin` firewood with an ax, and doin` all the stuff that ever boy should have to do. He also had his own guns and fishin` tackle too, at an age that folks nowadays would be shocked at. He was started off mighty young, probably too young, but he turned out good.  He "sirs and Ma`ams", opens doors for Ladies, and I`ve seen him him tip his hat to the Ladies too.
> 
> I raised him like I was raised. I figured if it was good enough for me, it was good enough for him.



And he is a true Gentleman. Doug and I are trying to raise our boys the same way. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just make sure you're in that mood on the 25th..







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll see if I can fix that oversight.....



Do tell......


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Alright looks like we are on a fine pace to close this right on the deadline


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

The wife is watching Glee again.....


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t overdo out there. It`s hotter`n a pistol ball, and you`ll dehydrate in a minute. You got a creek within` trottin` distance?
> 
> Today is the first day that I actually feel some better. I expect to be goin` back to work next week.


theres a small creek about 300 yards in the woods, but im pretty sure its dry now.

glad your feelin better, all a down hill ride from here, i hope.


Tag-a-long said:


> Ain't you 'sposed to be takin' it easy??



kinda..
but the longer i wait to do these things the harder it gets.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Alright looks like we are on a fine pace to close this right on the deadline


What up DJ



Benji314 said:


> The wife is watching Glee again.....


What up Benji  My wife is stawking me on here again.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love a good challenge...



Proceed at your own risk ... but be forewarned that nothing activates my gag reflex like cheap bourbon!  The good stuff is not as bad but I still have a hard time gettin' it down.  (shame we don't have a little pukin' smiley!)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Evening Nick!  Glad to see you're on the mend.  Is there a list anywhere of what vendors will be at the blast??  Looking to do a little shopping while I'm there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I haven`t seen a list yet, but if it concerns huntin` and fishin`, you should be able to find just about anything you need. 




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> And he is a true Gentleman. Doug and I are trying to raise our boys the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you Kindly, Karen!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ
> 
> .



In early today got work pulled up and a chance to breathe for a sec whats up with you tonight?



Benji314 said:


> The wife is watching Glee again.....



What up Benji you been keep us safe on them roads?


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> In early today got work pulled up and a chance to breathe for a sec whats up with you tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> What up Benji you been keep us safe on them roads?



Tryin to. So far so good. 

How you been????


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> In early today got work pulled up and a chance to breathe for a sec whats up with you tonight?



Not much, waiting on the sun to go down so I can get woke up. 

Just found out this morning we are fixing to go back to 7 day a week.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Tryin to. So far so good.
> 
> How you been????



Doing Mighty fine just living the dream!  So you been wearin that pool of yours out this summer so far?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Not much, waiting on the sun to go down so I can get woke up.
> 
> Just found out this morning we are fixing to go back to 7 day a week.


 
More fishin gear stash fixin to come in..

Plus, in this job market, it beats the alternative...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Not much, waiting on the sun to go down so I can get woke up.
> 
> Just found out this morning we are fixing to go back to 7 day a week.



Nice so yall getting busier or short handed?


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Doing Mighty fine just living the dream!  So you been wearin that pool of yours out this summer so far?



You better believe it!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More fishin gear stash fixin to come in..
> 
> Plus, in this job market, it beats the alternative...


Got 2 custom rods headin my way.

You got that right.



deerehauler said:


> Nice so yall getting busier or short handed?


All our machines in North America are filling up. We are still trying to get staffed back up. Looks like I may be getting one more to help me out.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Got 2 custom rods headin my way.
> 
> You got that right.
> 
> ...



So does that screw up u goin to dayshift?


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> All our machines in North America are filling up. We are still trying to get staffed back up. Looks like I may be getting one more to help me out.



what do you do?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> So does that screw up u goin to dayshift?


Nope just that I have to work a bunch of them.



slip said:


> what do you do?



Told them they were hirin electricians at the papermill up the road and that I new some FOLKS up there. Aint no way I'd realy go there to work, its one of those stinky papermills. This one here is clean and doesn't smell.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Nope just that I have to work a bunch of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Told them they were hirin electricians at the papermill up the road and that I new some FOLKS up there. Aint no way I'd realy go there to work, its one of those stinky papermills. This one here is clean and doesn't smell.



well shoot I was hoping you get stuck on mids so there is someone here


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Nope just that I have to work a bunch of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Told them they were hirin electricians at the papermill up the road and that I new some FOLKS up there. Aint no way I'd realy go there to work, its one of those stinky papermills. This one here is clean and doesn't smell.



like my avatar


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> what do you do?


Sorry dude mis read you post I'm a maintenace electrician at a paper mill. We make filter paper for air, oil and water filters.


deerehauler said:


> well shoot I was hoping you get stuck on mids so there is someone here


Talked to boss man a little while ago and he said I could stay on night till the end of the month if I chose to.



Seth carter said:


> like my avatar


yep, you like mine.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

seth you done scared everyone off


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Sorry dude mis read you post I'm a maintenace electrician at a paper mill. We make filter paper for air, oil and water filters.
> Talked to boss man a little while ago and he said I could stay on night till the end of the month if I chose to.
> 
> yep, you like mine.



aw i see, cool! like you said...least yer mill dont stink when we lived in fla there was a mill...

wowza.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

What's gwine on!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> seth you done scared everyone off


Think it was Slip or my avatar.



Jeff C. said:


> What's gwine on!!!


Can't tell ya.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's gwine on!!!



Hey ya Jeff!


dougefresh said:


> Think it was Slip or my avatar.
> 
> 
> Can't tell ya.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Sorry dude mis read you post I'm a maintenace electrician at a paper mill. We make filter paper for air, oil and water filters.
> Talked to boss man a little while ago and he said I could stay on night till the end of the month if I chose to.
> 
> yep, you like mine.



yea its a self porttrait of u


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yea its a self porttrait of u



Dude now everyone know. THANKS


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Avatar?...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

heres nicks self portrait


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heres nicks self portrait



I think you just got the duty of the DD.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

heres slips quacks the mexicans and hankus and bama's self portrait


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I think you just got the duty of the DD.



the whaty


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

thunderin and lightninin out there


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I think you just got the duty of the DD.



oh lawd. good luck reading it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Think it was Slip or my avatar.
> 
> 
> Can't tell ya.



Yeah....rub it in



deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Jeff!



Evenin'/Mornin'.....whatever it is


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> oh lawd. good luck reading it...



Bad Slip


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

evenin' peeps..... 11 members and only 6 of them are visible.......got a sketchy crew here tonight.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin' peeps..... 11 members and only 6 of them are visible.......got a sketchy crew here tonight.



lurklurklurk


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....rub it in
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin'/Mornin'.....whatever it is



evenin


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin' peeps..... 11 members and only 6 of them are visible.......got a sketchy crew here tonight.



Its easier to stawk ya that way. If ya see Dougie in the bushes he means no harm.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin' peeps..... 11 members and only 6 of them are visible.......got a sketchy crew here tonight.



lurk lurk lurk


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Its easier to stawk ya that way. If ya see Dougie in the bushes he means no harm.



he stil gone get got with a pelit rifle\


yall stop scramblin the smileys


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Went to the circle track tonight(legends)......Yeeeehaaaaa!!!! Talk about a redneckfest 

I ain't talkin' bout no 'overhauls' either!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> lurk lurk lurk



hey copycat


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heres slips quacks the mexicans and hankus and bama's self portrait



Leave devo alone...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

What's going on in here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin' peeps..... 11 members and only 6 of them are visible.......got a sketchy crew here tonight.



Evenin' Kentucky!!!



Seth carter said:


> evenin



Howdy sethster!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Leave devo alone...
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8-kNaLQ65HY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8-kNaLQ65HY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



whip it whip it good


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Its easier to stawk ya that way. If ya see Dougie in the bushes he means no harm.



DUDE......If I saw the critter in your avatar lurkin around I believe I would discharge 2 clips in its direction


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Went to the circle track tonight(legends)......Yeeeehaaaaa!!!! Talk about a redneckfest
> 
> I ain't talkin' bout no 'overhauls' either!!!



Love them legends, we ran one for about 8years. Talk about another full time job.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's going on in here?



nothing


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's going on in here?



evenin' salt licker


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Went to the circle track tonight(legends)......Yeeeehaaaaa!!!! Talk about a redneckfest
> 
> I ain't talkin' bout no 'overhauls' either!!!








SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's going on in here?



Hey SGG! aka salt licker!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's going on in here?



Just waitin on a little saltlicker


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Kentucky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy sethster!!



JC..... What beez happnin'?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> DUDE......If I saw the critter in your avatar lurkin around I believe I would discharge 2 clips in its direction



more like all the buckshot i got


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's going on in here?


Wouldn't you like to know.



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> DUDE......If I saw the critter in your avatar lurkin around I believe I would discharge 2 clips in its direction


What you don't like my new mask? Everyone started to reconize me in my chicken mask.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Wouldn't you like to know.
> 
> 
> What you don't like my new mask? Everyone started to reconize me in my chicken mask.



.....gotta keep em guessin'


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

What in tarnation are ya'll up to with all this "Lurk,lurk,lurking"?!?!?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Wouldn't you like to know.
> 
> 
> What you don't like my new mask? Everyone started to reconize me in my chicken mask.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Howdy...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What in tarnation are ya'll up to with all this "Lurk,lurk,lurking"?!?!?



Evenin keebs


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

hey nick i no u did that


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



howdy nick wat did u do


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What in tarnation are ya'll up to with all this "Lurk,lurk,lurking"?!?!?



heyyyyyy PEACH BLOSSOM........ when are ya havin' the get together at your place?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> nothing



That's good! 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin' salt licker





deerehauler said:


> Hey SGG! aka salt licker!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Just waitin on a little saltlicker



Hey y'all!!!

Should I need to change my sigline to I'm a salt licker!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice evenin`, ain`t it? Reckon it`s gonna rain?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Love them legends, we ran one for about 8years. Talk about another full time job.



You oughtta try the grand stands That was another full time job. 

Little boy was sittin with the peeps behind us, but on our row, his mama was next section over, a few rows down, after about 14 trips back and forth to Mommy, my wife got him by the arm and said we ain't doin this all night

He's sittin next to me and the next thing I know he's shakin an unopened coke and tryin' to open it on us


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2010)

evening folks. Been a long day and just got home. I am so over this call week.....


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's going on in here?


hey SGG.


Keebs said:


> What in tarnation are ya'll up to with all this "Lurk,lurk,lurking"?!?!?



hey kebo.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



Howdy Nic!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



evenin' sir


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice evenin`, ain`t it? Reckon it`s gonna rain?



its rainin  here guinie killer


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boy I never thought that one would stick when I said it




rhbama3 said:


> evening folks. Been a long day and just got home. I am so over this call week.....




Evenin Robert!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice evenin`, ain`t it? Reckon it`s gonna rain?


i just waterd the garden...if it does now ill feel like a fool.


Jeff C. said:


> You oughtta try the grand stands That was another full time job.
> 
> Little boy was sittin with the peeps behind us, but on our row, his mama was next section over, a few rows down, after about 14 trips back and forth to Mommy, my wife got him by the arm and said we ain't doin this all night
> 
> He's sittin next to me and the next thing I know he's shakin an unopened coke and tryin' to open it on us


i woulda pushed the little rat down the back of the stands


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening folks. Been a long day and just got home. I am so over this call week.....



gotta love those cath lab *****s......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its rainin  here guinie killer



Evenin`, young man. Nice avatar. Five minutes after that pic of your avatar was taken, I slid a blade into that ones heart.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> i just waterd the garden...if it does now ill feel like a fool.
> 
> i woulda pushed the little rat down the back of the stands







hey nick i like the avatar


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin`, young man. Nice avatar. Five minutes after that pic of your avatar was taken, I slid a blade into that ones heart.



what did it do too u


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What in tarnation are ya'll up to with all this "Lurk,lurk,lurking"?!?!?


Mornin Shhhhh you gots to be quiet, very quiet.



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


Mornin Sir.



Jeff C. said:


> You oughtta try the grand stands That was another full time job.
> 
> Little boy was sittin with the peeps behind us, but on our row, his mama was next section over, a few rows down, after about 14 trips back and forth to Mommy, my wife got him by the arm and said we ain't doin this all night
> 
> He's sittin next to me and the next thing I know he's shakin an unopened coke and tryin' to open it on us


Bet that went "not tooo gooood"



rhbama3 said:


> evening folks. Been a long day and just got home. I am so over this call week.....


Mornin Bama.Is it over for ya yet?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Howdy nic and keebs...Oh and bama

Thanks for the heads up slip...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Wouldn't you like to know.



Yes 



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



Hey!



rhbama3 said:


> evening folks. Been a long day and just got home. I am so over this call week.....



Evenin Robert!



slip said:


> hey SGG.



What's going on Slip? 



deerehauler said:


> Boy I never thought that one would stick when I said it



Then I had to be a dummy and post it.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Should I need to change my sigline to I'm a salt licker!



I musta missed something 



Nicodemus said:


> Nice evenin`, ain`t it? Reckon it`s gonna rain?



Not here .. .passed right by  ... not bad out there right now.  



rhbama3 said:


> evening folks. Been a long day and just got home. I am so over this call week.....



Evening sweetie ... Timmay said you were having a rough one.  Pull up a seat and take a load off!  



Seth carter said:


> its rainin  here guinie killer



ain't you got a Driveler to be working on???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what did it do too u



It annoyed me.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 10, 2010)

My back itches.............someone scratch it for me.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy nic and keebs...
> 
> Thanks for the heads up slip...





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's going on Slip?



just chillin like a villain


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It annoyed me.



did u eat it and im sleeepin with my eyes open and my knife in hand


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I musta missed something
> 
> 
> 
> :



Hey ya tag!  
I said her avatart looked like it said salt licker the other night and she repeated it now it stuck


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What in tarnation are ya'll up to with all this "Lurk,lurk,lurking"?!?!?


It's What I do 

How are Ya'll fine folks this evening??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What in tarnation are ya'll up to with all this "Lurk,lurk,lurking"?!?!?




Howdyyyy!!!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey SGG!!!! Hmmmmm....let me ponder that for a few



Nicodemus said:


> Nice evenin`, ain`t it? Reckon it`s gonna rain?



Evenin' Nic...you sound better from here!!!



rhbama3 said:


> evening folks. Been a long day and just got home. I am so over this call week.....




Take ya shoes off....relax, have a drink....evenin bro!!!



slip said:


> hey SGG.
> 
> 
> hey kebo.



Happenin' slip???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> My back itches.............someone scratch it for me.



shure


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> just chillin like a Supervillain


Fixed for ya


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It annoyed me.



Nic has a lot of hate in him for those birds.......


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's What I do
> 
> How are Ya'll fine folks this evening??



DOin good and you Mitch?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> did u eat it and im sleeepin with my eyes open and my knife in hand





Nah. I gave it to Robert. He saves the feathers for jigs. I caught fish this spring, with jigs he tied, that have feathers from that very guinea on them. It dod not die in vain.   But it did die...


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Happenin' slip???



not much man...just restin up.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's What I do
> 
> How are Ya'll fine folks this evening??



just being stealthy......


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> shure




Little to the left with that there stick.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> gotta love those cath lab *****s......


5 grafts, MVR repair, PFO repair, ventricular lead placement and an IABP. Not an easy way to end the day.


dougefresh said:


> Mornin Shhhhh you gots to be quiet, very quiet.
> 
> Mornin Sir.
> 
> ...


Nope. Got another heart to do in the morning. If i get out in time i wanna go to Hogville and check cameras and fill feeders.


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey SGG-babe!!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Fixed for ya



wif supadupa powas.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How are Ya'll fine folks this evening??


Mornin Rutt

Dude, saw that pic of that little rattler.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah. I gave it to Robert. He saves the feathers for jigs. I caught fish this spring, with jigs he tied, that have feathers from that very guinea on them. It dod not die in vain.   But it did die...



cool but kinda creepy


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Little to the left with that there stick.........



did i get it


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 5 grafts, MVR repair, PFO repair, ventricular lead placement and an IABP. Not an easy way to end the day.
> Nope. Got another heart to do in the morning. If i get out in time i wanna go to Hogville and check cameras and fill feeders.
> 
> Hey SGG-babe!!



Just glad I made it out of there alive, they was crackin the whip today....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Ladies, and Miss Sunshine. I don`t believe we`ve spoken. 

And gentlemen.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> just chillin like a villain



Is that a good or bad thing? 



Tag-a-long said:


> I musta missed something



Hey Tag!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> How are Ya'll fine folks this evening??



Hey Mitch!



Jeff C. said:


> Hey SGG!!!! Hmmmmm....let me ponder that for a few



You just let me know


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> did i get it




Yeah thanks. My sunburn's peelin. Aggravating as all get out.......


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Yeah thanks. My sunburn's peelin. Aggravating as all get out.......



yea i hate sunburn


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl..............cool avatar.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ladies, and Miss Sunshine. I don`t believe we`ve spoken.
> 
> And gentlemen.



'Sup Nic.......... Feelin better???


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> SouthGeorgiaGirl..............cool avatar.



Hey ya Sunshine thats her Sal licker avatar


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> By the end of the week, Kim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just went back and found the pic.
Nic, you sure thats a canebrake?
Looks like a pygmy rattler to me and not a timber.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ladies, and Miss Sunshine. I don`t believe we`ve spoken.
> 
> And gentlemen.



how can u change my avatar


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's What I do
> 
> How are Ya'll fine folks this evening??



Couldn't be much finer...and you sir????

Nice snake!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I just went back and found the pic.
> Nic, you sure thats a canebrake?
> Looks like a pygmy rattler to me and not a timber.



Who put a heart on for in the morning??


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Sunshine thats her Sal licker avatar




That's her who what???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> SouthGeorgiaGirl..............cool avatar.



Thank you! That's the sticker on the back of my car.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> My back itches.............someone scratch it for me.


Hello Sunshine!!........You scratch my back I scratch yours!!



deerehauler said:


> DOin good and you Mitch?


Doin good DJ!!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> just being stealthy......






dougefresh said:


> Mornin Rutt
> 
> Dude, saw that pic of that little rattler.


Morning Doug!!..........That was one ill tempered fella!!........about 4 ft. long!!.......he thought he was 6 ft. long!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> 'Sup Nic.......... Feelin better???



S tartin` too, thank you!  



rhbama3 said:


> I just went back and found the pic.
> Nic, you sure thats a canebrake?
> Looks like a pygmy rattler to me and not a timber.



Yea, pygmies of that color phase have a series of little black circles down their back. mean little varmints too. Almost impossible to hold one of the little devils without it twistin` in your hand.



Seth carter said:


> how can u change my avatar



I`m magic.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> That's her who what???



Her avatar everytime I looked at it looked like it said salt licker!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you! That's the sticker on the back of my car.



You have a salt licker sticker on the back of your car


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

anybody seen bb latley


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you! That's the sticker on the back of my car.



Love it. I need a new sticker.......tired of the Browning Deer. Everyone has one of those...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Who put a heart on for in the morning??



CWH. Following the decortication.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Her avatar everytime I looked at it looked like it said salt licker!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a salt licker sticker on the back of your car




Yep, have to let everyone in town know I'm the salt licker round here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, and the biggest pygmy i ever saw was only 14 inches long. It had 10 rattles ans sounded like a bee when he sang em. I have the string put up. 1/4 inch long from one end to the other.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yep, have to let everyone in town know I'm the salt licker round here.



Sweet So thats it you dont eat the popcorn ya lick the salt off


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Dang Windstream is still acting up tonight!! I can't even use the smileys!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


Evenin Nic, feeling better?? 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> heyyyyyy PEACH BLOSSOM........ when are ya havin' the get together at your place?



Not sure, it was still kinda hot last year, but later gets into our hunting weekends..............


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang Windstream is still acting up tonight!! I can't even use the smileys!!!
> 
> 
> Evenin Nic, feeling better??
> ...



hey keebs


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Love it. I need a new sticker.......tired of the Browning Deer. Everyone has one of those...........



Same here, I took my Browning one off. I got this sticker at Gander Mountain down in Ocala.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Love it. I need a new sticker.......tired of the Browning Deer. Everyone has one of those...........



get a GON sticker.

just PM Nick and ask him how....
oh, and ask him why i cant post in S&S to?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang Windstream is still acting up tonight!! I can't even use the smileys!!!
> 
> 
> Evenin Nic, feeling better??
> ...



Hey you precious thang you!!  



Seth carter said:


> hey keebs




Seth, you can change the avatar if you don`t like that one.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Is that a good or bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Karen!!.......hows the lizard egg settin going??



Sunshine1 said:


> Yeah thanks. My sunburn's peelin. Aggravating as all get out.......


Worst part is nearly over!!



rhbama3 said:


> I just went back and found the pic.
> Nic, you sure thats a canebrake?
> Looks like a pygmy rattler to me and not a timber.


It's a cane brake that's about all we have around here!!



Jeff C. said:


> Couldn't be much finer...and you sir????
> 
> Nice snake!!!!


Doing good!!.......did you ever get all that grass cut??


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Howdy Keebs..........how goes it this evenin?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey you precious thang you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naa i kinda like it


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> how can u change my avatar


Watch it or he'll do more than that.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning Doug!!..........That was one ill tempered fella!!........about 4 ft. long!!.......he thought he was 6 ft. long!!


I'm gona hafta tell HT to look back at that one. It'll get him all pumped up for this weekend.



Nicodemus said:


> Yea, pygmies of that color phase have a series of little black circles down their back. mean little varmints too. Almost impossible to hold one of the little devils without it twistin` in your hand.


Don't think I'll ever find that out.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Sweet So thats it you dont eat the popcorn ya lick the salt off



And the butter, I like butter too.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ruttnbuck..........I just wish I could reach it to peel it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Anybody who comes to the Outdoor Blast, or hollers at me before the next Blackbeards supper, let me know, and I`ll personally give you a couple of GON stickers.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> hey SGG.
> 
> 
> hey kebo.


Hiya Moppett! 



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Shhhhh you gots to be quiet, very quiet.


oooopppsss, sowwy!!



Sweetwater said:


> Howdy nic and keebs...Oh and bama
> 
> Thanks for the heads up slip...


Hey Chief! 



Sunshine1 said:


> My back itches.............someone scratch it for me.


still peeling, huh? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's What I do
> 
> How are Ya'll fine folks this evening??


MIIIITTTCCCHHHH!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Howdyyyy!!!!


Got headlights on da mower!?!? 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you! That's the sticker on the back of my car.


I hate to admit it, but I thought the same thing Slim did! 

HEY TAGSISTAAAA!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Karen!!.......hows the lizard egg settin going??



Good. They are nestled in a plastic shoe box filled with spanish moss. I only think 1 is fertile though. Gotta wait about 60 days until we know if we're gonna have some baby lizards.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Ruttnbuck..........I just wish I could reach it to peel it.




Is that weird cause I sure like to peel sunburn



Nicodemus said:


> Anybody who comes to the Outdoor Blast, or hollers at me before the next Blackbeards supper, let me know, and I`ll personally give you a couple of GON stickers.



Man now I wish i was able to make the blast but I will be in Wyoming that weekend


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody who comes to the Outdoor Blast, or hollers at me before the next Blackbeards supper, let me know, and I`ll personally give you a couple of GON stickers.



thats where i got the one for my gun safe and dads truck
cant wait for this years blast..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Karen!!.......hows the lizard egg settin going??
> 
> Worst part is nearly over!!
> 
> ...




 Sure did!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 10, 2010)

Evening everyone.... I'm alive and kickin....

Nick the GON stickers...I need 3..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I hate to admit it, but I thought the same thing Slim did!



_What???_


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> And the butter, I like butter too.


Me to 'everything butter face'.



Nicodemus said:


> Anybody who comes to the Outdoor Blast, or hollers at me before the next Blackbeards supper, let me know, and I`ll personally give you a couple of GON stickers.


HOLLER


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Watch it or he'll do more than that.
> I'm gona hafta tell HT to look back at that one. It'll get him all pumped up for this weekend.
> 
> Don't think I'll ever find that out.


That one is still Slithering!!



Sunshine1 said:


> Ruttnbuck..........I just wish I could reach it to peel it.


 I can understand that!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



op2:


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Evening everyone.... I'm alive and kickin....
> 
> Nick the GON stickers...I need 3..



Evenin....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Evening everyone.... I'm alive and kickin....
> 
> Nick the GON stickers...I need 3..



Gotcha!



dougefresh said:


> Me to 'everything butter face'.
> 
> HOLLER



And gotcha!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs


Hey Sethus! 


Nicodemus said:


> Hey you precious thang you!!


You sir, didn't answer my question.......... ~~raising my eyebrow~~looking at you~~~~ 



Sunshine1 said:


> Ruttnbuck..........I just wish I could reach it to peel it.



back scratcher???  door frame? bath scrunchie? broom handle, ruler.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>





That stuff gonna make you fat.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Is that weird cause I sure like to peel sunburn



I like to peel it too,  a while ago my neck cramped up from me looking over my shoulder as I was trying to peel my skin off. 

Next time I'll burn my stomach and legs, at least I can reach those parts. LOL


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> And gotcha!



change slips avatar


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Evening everyone.... I'm alive and kickin....
> 
> Nick the GON stickers...I need 3..



Evening TG



Tuffdawg said:


>



You gonna share that corn


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 10, 2010)

I should really be PUI right now but I am exhibiting my severe form of self restraint....where is a wall punching smilie when ya need one...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That stuff gonna make you fat.



I kicked fat's butt along time ago.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



 <---Arbys roast beef sammich for me.
What are you up to?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



Evenin Tuffy and rut.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 10, 2010)

LOL@ Keebs.............did the door frame thing. Good idea about the bath scrunchie!!! Thanks!!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> change slips avatar



we already played that game...and i won.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Me to 'everything butter face'.



Took me a little bit to get that one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sethus!
> 
> You sir, didn't answer my question.......... ~~raising my eyebrow~~looking at you~~~~
> 
> ...





I`m actually feelin` some better, thank you. Not up to standin` flatfooted and jumpin` on these teenagers yet, but it`s comin`...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> we already played that game...and i won.



how


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> we already played that game...and i won.



are you sure about that


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> _What???_


I thought your avatar said salt licker!! 



Sweetwater said:


> Evenin....



Evenin Sweet! 

Dangit, smiley's ain't working again!! ~~ok~~stomping off~~dadblastedtechnologyaintworth2cents~~

Niterzzz ya'll!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Moppett!
> 
> 
> oooopppsss, sowwy!!
> ...



Ummmm yes....one is burnt out!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought your avatar said salt licker!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY!! You git back here!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oooopppsss, sowwy!!


That alright Hows the puppy?



RUTTNBUCK said:


> That one is still Slithering!!


Man, if you wanted a new pet I could put you down for one of them lizards.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 10, 2010)

How do folks


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MIIIITTTCCCHHHH!!!


Hiya Darlin!!.......let me know when the porch building will be!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good. They are nestled in a plastic shoe box filled with spanish moss. I only think 1 is fertile though. Gotta wait about 60 days until we know if we're gonna have some baby lizards.


Well I'm sure that jelly bean ain't fertile!!



deerehauler said:


> Is that weird cause I sure like to peel sunburn
> 
> 
> 
> Man now I wish i was able to make the blast but I will be in Wyoming that weekend


You should have planned better!!



Jeff C. said:


> Sure did!!!


It will be ready to cut again in a few days!!



TGattis said:


> Evening everyone.... I'm alive and kickin....
> 
> Nick the GON stickers...I need 3..


Good evening Troy!!



dougefresh said:


> Me to 'everything butter face'.
> 
> HOLLER


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought your avatar said salt licker!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Least I am not the only one


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought your avatar said salt licker!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> HEY!! You git back here!!!



........there she goes.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How do folks





Charlie.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2010)

night yall


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 10, 2010)

Yara made mention of a Kebofest...cell phone rather At&t cut us off before she could tell me when????????


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought your avatar said salt licker!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How do folks



Evenin...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ........there she goes.....





She is The Lady, ain`t she!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How do folks



Gobble Gobble........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2010)

goooood night my friends!
I'm whupped.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> She is The Lady, ain`t she!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How do folks



Hey Baldfish!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hiya Darlin!!.......let me know when the porch building will be!!
> 
> Well I'm sure that jelly bean ain't fertile!!
> 
> ...


yeah I go same time every year or I would change it!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> how


look at it, its the same is was when we started


deerehauler said:


> are you sure about that


yup.


Sweetwater said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well I'm sure that jelly bean ain't fertile!!



 Forgot about that!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How do folks


Fair to partly cloudy. Hows you.



Seth carter said:


> night yall


Night Dude. You gona wake up in the mornin with a new avatar.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> goooood night my friends!
> I'm whupped.



Night Robert.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> goooood night my friends!
> I'm whupped.



Good Night!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin Tuffy and rut.


Howdy SW!!



Keebs said:


> I thought your avatar said salt licker!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Night!!



dougefresh said:


> That alright Hows the puppy?
> 
> 
> Man, if you wanted a new pet I could put you down for one of them lizards.


Didn't see any need to end it for him he was too far away from any residences to do any harm!!............besides I don't see as many of them as I used to!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm gonna call it a nite....Y'all have a good evening


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

I love messin with grouchy folks............ You can get em so mad that they just cant even stand themselves anymore.  My moms neighbors are gonna hate me.  I can not reveal on the grounds that it will incriminate me.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> goooood night my friends!
> I'm whupped.



Night Robert!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> How do folks



what you doin' up so late??  



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Gobble Gobble........



OH.... nevermind!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna call it a nite....Y'all have a good evening



Night Jeff


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I love messin with grouchy folks............ You can get em so mad that they just cant even stand themselves anymore.  My moms neighbors are gonna hate me.  I can not reveal on the grounds that it will incriminate me.



Better watch out or you may wake up covered in bengay


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Better watch out or you may wake up covered in bengay



 wait a minute.......... I didnt say doody about torture!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I love messin with grouchy folks............ You can get em so mad that they just cant even stand themselves anymore.  My moms neighbors are gonna hate me.  I can not reveal on the grounds that it will incriminate me.





You do? Better be mindful.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> wait a minute.......... I didnt say doody about torture!!!!



 yeah that would be just plane mean to do that to someone


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Nite Robert and Jeff.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> goooood night my friends!
> I'm whupped.


Good Night Robert!!......better day tomorrow!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Forgot about that!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Charlie.



Nic you need me to whoop them 2 youngins(slip,seth)



Sweetwater said:


> Evenin...







bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Gobble Gobble........



Ain't heard one or drank one. I'm sober



deerehauler said:


> Hey Baldfish!
> 
> 
> yeah I go same time every year or I would change it!





man this thing is zipping along


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Nic you need me to whoop them 2 youngins(slip,seth)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure is it needs to be finished by tomorrow evening its got a 2 day expiration date on it


----------



## baldfish (Jun 10, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> what you doin' up so late??
> 
> 
> 
> OH.... nevermind!!



I'm off this weekend


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

funs over I think I got busted.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna call it a nite....Y'all have a good evening


Night Jeff!!..........I can hear that grass growing from here!!



Tuffdawg said:


> I love messin with grouchy folks............ You can get em so mad that they just cant even stand themselves anymore.  My moms neighbors are gonna hate me.  I can not reveal on the grounds that it will incriminate me.


 Can get you in trouble!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> funs over I think I got busted.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I'm off this weekend



and it's 11:00 and you're sober???  You feelin' alright bubba??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

Well folks......gotta grab some rack time, I start Fri, Sat, Sun call tomorrow, and the way this weeks is going the weekend is gonna be rough!!!   G'night Drivelin' peeps


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna call it a nite....Y'all have a good evening



Good night!!!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 10, 2010)

Why this thing got a expiration date it gonna spoil and stink up the placeIt would probaly help the smell in here


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Well folks......gotta grab some rack time, I start Fri, Sat, Sun call tomorrow, and the way this weeks is going the weekend is gonna be rough!!!   G'night Drivelin' peeps



Take er easy!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Didn't see any need to end it for him he was too far away from any residences to do any harm!!............besides I don't see as many of them as I used to!!


I hope after HT come down this weekend I don't see any. That big ol copperhead I killed saturday so close to the house bothers me a little.



Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna call it a nite....Y'all have a good evening


Night Jeff.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Why this thing got a expiration date it gonna spoil and stink up the placeIt would probaly help the smell in here


----------



## baldfish (Jun 10, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> and it's 11:00 and you're sober???  You feelin' alright bubba??



Being good and training for 5k next weekend


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Have a goodun, Tim!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Well folks......gotta grab some rack time, I start Fri, Sat, Sun call tomorrow, and the way this weeks is going the weekend is gonna be rough!!!   G'night Drivelin' peeps


G'night Tim hope your call week goes smooth!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Goodnite y'all................I gotta watch the last period of this basketball game from the BED.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Well folks......gotta grab some rack time, I start Fri, Sat, Sun call tomorrow, and the way this weeks is going the weekend is gonna be rough!!!   G'night Drivelin' peeps


Night Pool Girl.



baldfish said:


> Why this thing got a expiration date it gonna spoil and stink up the placeIt would probaly help the smell in here


Sorry man.My bath day it tomarrow.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Goodnite y'all................I gotta watch the last period of this basketball game from the BED.



Night sunshine


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Nite sunshine and Timmy.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Night Pool Girl.
> 
> Sorry man.View attachment 534035My bath day it tomarrow.



Could you make it twice a week instead of one that ain't askin much


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

i think i need some tooth picks to hold my eye lids open...im beat.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

What happened? Everbody cleared out like a Mod came through, or something?


----------



## baldfish (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Goodnite y'all................I gotta watch the last period of this basketball game from the BED.


Good night I've got to do the same here!!



dougefresh said:


> :
> 
> Sorry man.View attachment 534035My bath day it tomarrow.


 Doode you need to do that more than once a week!!

Good night Ya'll!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Could you make it twice a week instead of one that ain't askin much



I reckon sooThe Mexican said sumfin about deodorant, would that help any. Remind me to tell SGG to pick up an extra bottle of water next time she is goes down to the pond.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night I've got to do the same here!!
> 
> Doode you need to do that more than once a week!!
> 
> Good night Ya'll!!



Night Mitch!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What happened? Everbody cleared out like a Mod came through, or something?


It was Doug!!.......The stank was just too much!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> i think i need some tooth picks to hold my eye lids open...im beat.





baldfish said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night I've got to do the same here!!
> 
> Doode you need to do that more than once a week!!
> 
> Good night Ya'll!!


 Night ya'll.





Bunch of lightweights. Ya'll come back when you can hang.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What happened? Everbody cleared out like a Mod came through, or something?



Sorry man...I had corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sorry man...I had corned beef and cabbage.



made everyone run for the covers


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

sweetwater said:


> sorry man...i had corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sorry man...I had corned beef and cabbage.



open a window 'fore this place explodes!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like its gonna be a chicfila night tonight got me a coupon for a free meal so think I am gonna use it!  Boss man bought Pizza last night so did not get the usual chicken house wed's deal


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, I can honestly say my wife just ran me out of the bed with her snoring. 

Can't watch tv in peace with that woman either talking or snoring.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

I need more popcorn, y'all are on fire tonight!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Looks like its gonna be a chicfila night tonight got me a coupon for a free meal so think I am gonna use it!  Boss man bought Pizza last night so did not get the usual chicken house wed's deal


Hey man pick me up a 12 pack nugget with sweet tea for the drink.



Benji314 said:


> Ok, I can honestly say my wife just ran me out of the bed with her snoring.
> 
> Can't watch tv in peace with that woman either talking or snoring.


Dude you do know you just said that out loud. And with me quoten ya you can't delete it.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I need more popcorn, y'all are on fire tonight!!!



Don't you have clothes to fold.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey man pick me up a 12 pack nugget with sweet tea for the drink.
> 
> Dude you do know you just said that out loud. And with me quoten ya you can't delete it.



gonna be mighty cold by the time it gets there


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't you have clothes to fold.



op2:


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey man pick me up a 12 pack nugget with sweet tea for the drink.
> 
> Dude you do know you just said that out loud. And with me quoten ya you can't delete it.



Don't care, I tell her that all the time. She says it's just pay back for all the snoring and other things I do to her. 

I'm saving up my coup de grace when we go camping this fall. Got a new recipe I'm gonna try for the smoked cabbage.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> gonna be mighty cold by the time it gets there



Yep but it would still be GOOOOOOOOOOD

Might hafta make a trip to Tifton this weekend.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> op2:


Crap I did say that out loud.



Benji314 said:


> Don't care, I tell her that all the time. She says it's just pay back for all the snoring and other things I do to her.
> 
> I'm saving up my coup de grace when we go camping this fall. Got a new recipe I'm gonna try for the smoked cabbage.


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Crap I did say that out loud.



Yeahhhhhh ya did.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yep but it would still be GOOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> Might hafta make a trip to Tifton this weekend.



yep that stuff is good hot or cold


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Crap I did say that out loud.





Benji314 said:


> Yeahhhhhh ya did.



Yep but she got quiet she musta listened and got to folding


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't you have clothes to fold.



I already folded up all my clothes and the boys clothes. Yours are in a big pile on the bed.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Leapin' lizzards, it's good to be home. How's all yew good folkz doin?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I already folded up all my clothes and the boys clothes. Yours are in a big pile on the bed.



I bet they was folded till about 5 min ago


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' lizzards, it's good to be home. How's all yew good folkz doin?



Doing good yall have a eventful busy night?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I already folded up all my clothes and the boys clothes. Yours are in a big pile on the bed.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 10, 2010)

As some of you may know I am in the process of getting a divorce...we had decided she would move her stuff out while I was out of town and use her judgement as to what to leave.....needless to say I think her vision was blurred when she moved the stuff....this place is like a deserted cave....even the fridge is empty except for a 1/2 gallon container of ice cream that god only knows how old it is, not that is matters much it's empty too....


sorry had to vent before I start drinking myself to sleep...


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I bet they was folded till about 5 min ago



I bet you are correct sir!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 10, 2010)

SGG nice sticker....got one on the truck pics tomorrow after I wash the filthy thing


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I already folded up all my clothes and the boys clothes. Yours are in a big pile on the bed.


Arnt they always.



hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' lizzards, it's good to be home. How's all yew good folkz doin?


What up HT.You need to go back and a few pages and see that rattler Rutt got a pic of.



Nicodemus said:


>



What you laughin at.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Arnt they alway.
> 
> What up HT.You need to go back and a few pages and see that rattler Rutt got a pic of.
> 
> ...



 Between ya`ll and Keebs, my ribs are gonna be sore for a month!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

TGattis said:


> As some of you may know I am in the process of getting a divorce...we had decided she would move her stuff out while I was out of town and use her judgement as to what to leave.....needless to say I think her vision was blurred when she moved the stuff....this place is like a deserted cave....even the fridge is empty except for a 1/2 gallon container of ice cream that god only knows how old it is, not that is matters much it's empty too....
> 
> 
> sorry had to vent before I start drinking myself to sleep...


Ouch that hurts Sorry man


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

TGattis said:


> SGG nice sticker....got one on the truck pics tomorrow after I wash the filthy thing



wow there are salt licker stickers everywhere around GA


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Doing good yall have a eventful busy night?


Not too bad, just normal stuff, little bit of running and send three back to home sq. Had a gunship come in for a little stay. Boy that thing looks rough.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Be back shortly gotta hit up the chicken house


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

TGattis said:


> As some of you may know I am in the process of getting a divorce...we had decided she would move her stuff out while I was out of town and use her judgement as to what to leave.....needless to say I think her vision was blurred when she moved the stuff....this place is like a deserted cave....even the fridge is empty except for a 1/2 gallon container of ice cream that god only knows how old it is, not that is matters much it's empty too....
> 
> 
> sorry had to vent before I start drinking myself to sleep...


My first wife did that.

It was worth all the stuff she took. The peace and quiet was nice.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

TGattis said:


> As some of you may know I am in the process of getting a divorce...we had decided she would move her stuff out while I was out of town and use her judgement as to what to leave.....needless to say I think her vision was blurred when she moved the stuff....this place is like a deserted cave....even the fridge is empty except for a 1/2 gallon container of ice cream that god only knows how old it is, not that is matters much it's empty too....
> 
> 
> sorry had to vent before I start drinking myself to sleep...


Dude that stinks, but look on the bright side theres nufin in there with poison in it, and you she didn't take the frig itself.

Had an ex do that to me once, but only after I cleaned the checking account out. Moved it all to new account.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I already folded up all my clothes and the boys clothes. Yours are in a big pile on the bed.





TGattis said:


> As some of you may know I am in the process of getting a divorce...we had decided she would move her stuff out while I was out of town and use her judgement as to what to leave.....needless to say I think her vision was blurred when she moved the stuff....this place is like a deserted cave....even the fridge is empty except for a 1/2 gallon container of ice cream that god only knows how old it is, not that is matters much it's empty too....
> 
> 
> sorry had to vent before I start drinking myself to sleep...



take it easy man, gunna have time for any fishin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

A new path, Troy, and a better one.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep but she got quiet she musta listened and got to folding



I was busy! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' lizzards, it's good to be home. How's all yew good folkz doin?



Hey Craig! How is goin?



deerehauler said:


> I bet they was folded till about 5 min ago



And hung up too! 



Nicodemus said:


>



They think I'm their maid or something.  Tanner thinks I'm mean because I make him put his own clothes up. 



Benji314 said:


> I bet you are correct sir!!



Dang, I forgot what I was gonna say. 



TGattis said:


> SGG nice sticker....got one on the truck pics tomorrow after I wash the filthy thing



Thanks! You got a Salt Life sticker too? My car is white so it's always filthy.  



deerehauler said:


> wow there are salt licker stickers everywhere around GA



Did you see my sigline?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> My first wife did that.
> 
> It was worth all the stuff she took. The peace and quiet was nice.



Ialmost called her and asked if she had more room for the mortgage payment since that was about all she left...I figured that would be pushing it...most of the stuff was her's or her choice...I can buy or build anything else I need....I got a sofa, toliet, bed, TV, surround sound, truck, boat...what else do I need I'm never home anyways


----------



## mattech (Jun 10, 2010)

saltlicker? thats a new one


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Arnt they always.
> 
> What up HT.You need to go back and a few pages and see that rattler Rutt got a pic of.
> 
> ...



 Hey Doug, looks like Rutt got himself a up country version of a timber there cause it be grey lookin. I know what i'd do.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dude that stinks, but look on the bright side theres nufin in there with poison in it, and you she didn't take the frig itself.
> 
> Had an ex do that to me once, but only after I cleaned the checking account out. Moved it all to new account.



Locked the account down today after she went over the agreed amount by 117.00...



slip said:


> take it easy man, gunna have time for any fishin?



I'm calming down a bit Cody, Thanks....And there is always fishing time son....ALWAYS...



Nicodemus said:


> A new path, Troy, and a better one.



It's a beautiful path too Nick....and much better...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was busy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Karen. Got one day and a wake up. Then i see ya'll.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Ialmost called her and asked if she had more room for the mortgage payment since that was about all she left...I figured that would be pushing it...most of the stuff was her's or her choice...I can buy or build anything else I need....I got a sofa, toliet, bed, TV, surround sound, truck, boat...what else do I need I'm never home anyways


I hate the bad stuff fo ya bud. Mabe get you a jon boat so's you can run the river with me an friends.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen. Got one day and a wake up. Then i see ya'll.



Tanner doesn't know yet. I'm gonna let it be a surprise.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

mattech said:


> saltlicker? thats a new one


Shoot Matt, i like salt on my salt man.


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

You know what they say about divorce being so expensive. It's well worth it!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Tanner doesn't know yet. I'm gonna let it be a surprise.


Cool! I look fwd to seein my buddy.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

mattech said:


> saltlicker? thats a new one



and I have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Arnt they always.


I always do my own laundry,wash,dry fold or hang


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> You know what they say about divorce being so expensive. It's well worth it!


Hey Benji. Was you in Byron today at the convention?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I always do my own laundry,wash,dry fold or hang


Jeff how you? Yes i do too. That way i knows it'll be done right.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> You know what they say about divorce being so expensive. It's well worth it!



They say it's cheaper to keep her.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Jeff how you? Yes i do too. That way i knows it'll be done right.



I'm is very good,last night on shift this week..........and that's why I do my own too


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nick hope you feelin well. I hope to see you at the rattler rousting Sat.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm is very good,last night on shift this week..........and that's why I do my own too


Yep i agree. You need to come fo a viper getting Sat.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I always do my own laundry,wash,dry fold or hang



See............ 



hogtrap44 said:


> Jeff how you? Yes i do too. That way i knows it'll be done right.



My way is the right way. Certain clothes go in certain drawers and shirts get hung with shirts and so on. But not when Doug does it.


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Benji. Was you in Byron today at the convention?


Nope today was a sick day for me.


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> They say it's cheaper to keep her.


Not for my first wife it wasn't. I'm a whole lot better off with out her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nick hope you feelin well. I hope to see you at the rattler rousting Sat.



I`m startin` to feel better, Craig, but per the docs orders. the War and Finance Dept ain`t gonna let me set foot outa the house, I doubt. There will be other times.


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> See............
> 
> 
> 
> My way is the right way. Certain clothes go in certain drawers and shirts get hung with shirts and so on. But not when Doug does it.



Doug what she is trying to tell you is to not even bother. She doesn't want you touching the clothes anymore. She's got it taken care of.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep i agree. You need to come fo a viper getting Sat.



I'd love to,but I have got to start getting rid of beagle puppies Saturday.
They are eating 60 lbs of puppy chow per week


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Cough cough avatar cough.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Nope today was a sick day for me.
> Not for my first wife it wasn't. I'm a whole lot better off with out her.



I see!!!  



Benji314 said:


> Doug what she is trying to tell you is to not even bother. She doesn't want you touching the clothes anymore. She's got it taken care of.



I really do tell him that all the time.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> See............
> 
> 
> 
> My way is the right way. Certain clothes go in certain drawers and shirts get hung with shirts and so on. But not when Doug does it.


Same here......but my wife would just as soon leave them in the basket until time to wear


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Cough cough avatar cough.



 That is pretty funny though!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I hate the bad stuff fo ya bud. Mabe get you a jon boat so's you can run the river with me an friends.



I have a boat.....and no river running for it...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> See............
> 
> 
> 
> My way is the right way. Certain clothes go in certain drawers and shirts get hung with shirts and so on. But not when Doug does it.


Uh- Oh 

Sho was a big gathering.





Benji314 said:


> Nope today was a sick day for me.
> Not for my first wife it wasn't. I'm a whole lot better off with out her.





Nicodemus said:


> I`m startin` to feel better, Craig, but per the docs orders. the War and Finance Dept ain`t gonna let me set foot outa the house, I doubt. There will be other times.


O.K and i do look fwd to it.



Jeff Raines said:


> I'd love to,but I have got to start getting rid of beagle puppies Saturday.
> They are eating 60 lbs of puppy chow per week


Ouch, yes you do and i hope they get good homes and oners.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Same here......but my wife would just as soon leave them in the basket until time to wear



I do that too! But when I do put them up, they gotta be put up right.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

TGattis said:


> As some of you may know I am in the process of getting a divorce...we had decided she would move her stuff out while I was out of town and use her judgement as to what to leave.....needless to say I think her vision was blurred when she moved the stuff....this place is like a deserted cave....even the fridge is empty except for a 1/2 gallon container of ice cream that god only knows how old it is, not that is matters much it's empty too....
> 
> 
> sorry had to vent before I start drinking myself to sleep...


I'm not gonna call and ask ya not to, cause I know ya know better than me. Most of us that have been thru a divorce will advise ya to breath. Little joke.... the second one is easier... Plus ya don't need a migrane hunny. Few more days suga, few more days.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I have a boat.....and no river running for it...


Yeah seen some pics of it and too big fo where we go. But real nice. Ifn ya get the urge to get a river jon, go to Dublin Marine. Fine folks and huge selection of Gator tuff boatz.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Evenin' ya'll ** hicup** how are we all doin tonight


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Just goofin off.... bored....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Same here......but my wife would just as soon leave them in the basket until time to wear


Oooooh not me i have them neat, clean, filed away and in insp order at all times.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Just goofin off.... bored....


Hey Yara, how bout a game of checkers.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Cough cough avatar cough.


Hey SW you snuck in here right quietly. How you do?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Yara, how bout a game of checkers.



"O"  In the center......


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

the green light for bed time has lit up. bout time.


imma crash. yall take it easy.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Slip, got any news yet?


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

ohhh HT, i asked and got a "let me think about it"


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

yall be good. or atleast have bail money


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> "O"  In the center......


"x"to the right.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> ohhh HT, i asked and got a "let me think about it"


O.K, good luck.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> "x"to the right.



"o" left bottom row


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Have a goodun Slip. I`ll holler at you tomorrow.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> "o" left bottom row


"x" rbr


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 11, 2010)

you just can't buy entertainment like an online checker game...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> "x" rbr



"o" top right


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

TGattis said:


> you just can't buy entertainment like an online checker game...


Yep


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> "o" top right


"x"ctr top rt


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Whose winnin`?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep



Ur the one who started it... . btw that move was taken! go ahead bend ova and get ur lashin!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

nicodemus said:


> whose winnin`?



me!!!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> me!!!!!!


In ya dreams.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was busy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like the sig line and pick them clothes up


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yara, go ahead an King me cause i'm on yer turf. Remember that last move?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

Regards folks. Ya`ll have a good evenin`.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Regards folks. Ya`ll have a good evenin`.



See ya Nic


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Regards folks. Ya`ll have a good evenin`.


See ya Nick, and get well bud.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Regards folks. Ya`ll have a good evenin`.



Night Nic!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

I slept the best in a long time today.Asleep by 2:30,didn't wake up until 10:00.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Like the sig line and pick them clothes up



You like it?  

I was only kidding about the clothes. He works his tail off so that I can stay at home with the kids.  I was just thinking, I haven't had a "real" job in almost 8 years. The least I can do is put his clothes up for him.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I always do my own laundry,wash,dry fold or hang


Mornin Jeff. Most of mine go to the uniform company.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> They say it's cheaper to keep her.






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> See............
> 
> 
> 
> My way is the right way. Certain clothes go in certain drawers and shirts get hung with shirts and so on. But not when Doug does it.


But I know where they are.



Benji314 said:


> Doug what she is trying to tell you is to not even bother. She doesn't want you touching the clothes anymore. She's got it taken care of.





Nicodemus said:


> Regards folks. Ya`ll have a good evenin`.


Night Sir.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, where Doug went?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I slept the best in a long time today.Asleep by 2:30,didn't wake up until 10:00.


 I had a list. Didn't get to sleep till after 12 and was up around 4:30. My partner jumped on the loader about 4hrs ago and he's GONE.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> "o" top right





hogtrap44 said:


> Yara, go ahead an King me cause i'm on yer turf. Remember that last move?



get a pad and pen BUDDY!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Evening to the rest of ya....... HT..... I won. Next!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I slept the best in a long time today.Asleep by 2:30,didn't wake up until 10:00.


Dat's good, make ya grow big an skrong.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Jeff. Most of mine go to the uniform company.



Mine used to,but I got tired of the clothes coming back looking worse than they went in.Along with several others here at work.
Since I was on the uniform committee this year,we got a cheaper contract by a lot of us washing our own.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Dat's good, make ya grow big an skrong.


Actually made me want to just keep sleepingI can wake up after 4 hours ready to jump out of bed,but almost 8 hours and I want more


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> get a pad and pen BUDDY!


We gotta get a board. BUDDY



YaraG. said:


> Evening to the rest of ya....... HT..... I won. Next!


Just you meet me in the game room, BUDDY.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

QUOTE=hogtrap44;5014141]We gotta get a board. BUDDY

Just you meet me in the game room, BUDDY.[/QUOTE]


Here's is the "Jersey" in me...... *Bring it!*


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think this fitz someone, Johnny Walker home tonite cause i aint able.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I think this fitz someone, Johnny Walker home tonite cause i aint able.



 Cute very cute....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> QUOTE=hogtrap44;5014141]We gotta get a board. BUDDY
> 
> Just you meet me in the game room, BUDDY.




Here's is the "Jersey" in me...... *Bring it!*[/QUOTE]Sgt. Man that.50 cal quick!
 Got a problem in sector JZ1.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I think this fitz someone, Johnny Walker home tonite cause i aint able.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Cute very cute....


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You like it?
> 
> I was only kidding about the clothes. He works his tail off so that I can stay at home with the kids.  I was just thinking, I haven't had a "real" job in almost 8 years. The least I can do is put his clothes up for him.



I do like it. 

Oh well that comment deserved the pile being created


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Here's is the "Jersey" in me...... *Bring it!*


Sgt. Man that.50 cal quick!
 Got a problem in sector JZ1.[/QUOTE]

Where ya drinkin what I was drinking tonight???


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


>



Where do ya guys get all of these different smiles from?? I'm not computer savy at all.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sgt. Man that.50 cal quick!
> Got a problem in sector JZ1.



Where ya drinkin what I was drinking tonight???[/QUOTE]


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Where do ya guys get all of these different smiles from?? I'm not computer savy at all.


Me neither, but i found these.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Where ya drinkin what I was drinking tonight???


[/QUOTE]

"007"


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I do like it.
> 
> Oh well that comment deserved the pile being created



 I'll get him back another way for that comment. I know where his toothbrush is. 








Time for me to sign off. Good night!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

yarag. said:


>



"007"[/quote]"008"


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'll get him back another way for that comment. I know where his toothbrush is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nite Karen, have a good rest.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> "007"


"008"[/QUOTE]

Have ya been drinking with Jose, huh, huh????


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Nite ya'll.........


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> "008"



Have ya been drinking with Jose, huh, huh????[/QUOTE]Nope, sweet tea an tater chips.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Nite ya'll.........


Nite Yara, take it easy get yer rest.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nite Yara, take it easy get yer rest.



nite babe.... xoxoxo


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Nite ya'll.........



Night Yara


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'll get him back another way for that comment. I know where his toothbrush is.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well,....awake time has been terminated. That means lights out! [ taps ] Nite fun folkz.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,....awake time has been terminated. That means lights out! [ taps ] Nite fun folkz.



night ht


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'll get him back another way for that comment. I know where his toothbrush is.


Good thing I keep an extra at work. It on now


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey DJ next time you send a chicken box this way tell the pilot to drop it a little sooner. Them nuggets almost ended up in the river, but man are they good.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey DJ next time you send a chicken box this way tell the pilot to drop it a little sooner. Them nuggets almost ended up in the river, but man are they good.



yep he said he had a little trouble was hesitating if he should drop them or ot cause they smelled so good!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

Well gotta work all weekend so I will see yall tonight


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well gotta work all weekend so I will see yall tonight


Unless 2 people call in sick.......and the boss can find me.You won't see me


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Is it morning already........gotta git some coffee.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Is this thing on...tap.tap.tap.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

it is......just not to many peeps runnin around this morning..
Mornin' to ya


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> it is......just not to many peeps runnin around this morning..
> Mornin' to ya



And mornin to ya....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 11, 2010)

Revillie...Revillie.  Grab your socks and drop your uhhh  Roosters!      Mornin all...now back to my regularly scheduled sleep!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

wake up


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

i am NOT a morning person.....
Time for coffee and a shower. Another big day at da Big House.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i am NOT a morning person.....
> Time for coffee and a shower. Another big day at da Big House.



Go gettum....Atleast you got some hogs to kill this weekend


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Butts are injected and rubbed down.... ribs have been skinned.... chicken is marinating.....mmmmm stuffed jalepenos.... squash.... bbq beans...  yep, its smokey time!   


Oh, and top o' the morning to yous guys!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Butts are injected and rubbed down.... ribs have been skinned.... chicken is marinating.....mmmmm stuffed jalepenos.... squash.... bbq beans...  yep, its smokey time!
> 
> 
> Oh, and top o' the morning to yous guys!



I still  for not sending directions , of course that would feed me  so no one else could eat


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mornin folks

It's friday 

Gunna work a short one today . 

What time do we eat Boss.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Butts are injected and rubbed down.... ribs have been skinned.... chicken is marinating.....mmmmm stuffed jalepenos.... squash.... bbq beans...  yep, its smokey time!
> 
> 
> Oh, and top o' the morning to yous guys!



attaboy,stuck here eatin a hamncheese sammich,now you've made my my tastebuds mad at me


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Butts are injected and rubbed down.... ribs have been skinned.... chicken is marinating.....mmmmm stuffed jalepenos.... squash.... bbq beans...  yep, its smokey time!
> 
> 
> Oh, and top o' the morning to yous guys!



I had to take a zantac just reading that.

Morning everybody.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I had to take a zantac just reading that.
> 
> Morning everybody.



Morning.....Zantac will not work when he cooks...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Butts are injected and rubbed down.... ribs have been skinned.... chicken is marinating.....mmmmm stuffed jalepenos.... squash.... bbq beans...  yep, its smokey time!
> 
> 
> Oh, and top o' the morning to yous guys!



I can almost smell the BBQ down here.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Butts are injected and rubbed down.... ribs have been skinned.... chicken is marinating.....mmmmm stuffed jalepenos.... squash.... bbq beans... yep, its smokey time!
> 
> 
> Oh, and top o' the morning to yous guys!


 

Mernin' doood, and all you other crispy critters. Hey Matty, did you happen to browse around the link to that site I sent you? They had some yummy lookin recipes.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I still  for not sending directions , of course that would feed me  so no one else could eat



Go to Woodstock and follow the smoke! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> It's friday
> 
> ...



About 6pm tomorrow! 



Jeff Raines said:


> attaboy,stuck here eatin a hamncheese sammich,now you've made my my tastebuds mad at me



Well, if it makes ya feel any better, all ive had is coffee so far. 



Sweetwater said:


> I had to take a zantac just reading that.
> 
> Morning everybody.



Zantac.... and a cold beer. 



jmfauver said:


> Morning.....Zantac will not work when he cooks...







bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I can almost smell the BBQ down here.....




Come North my friend... and bring some wimmens from da beach.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' doood, and all you other crispy critters. Hey Matty, did you happen to browse around the link to that site I sent you? They had some yummy lookin recipes.



yeah, im gonna try some of those for sure! Gonna make me some of that sauce.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Zantac.... and a cold beer.



Hey all I am saying is the spices are too much for Zantac,especially those tenderloins


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah, im gonna try some of those for sure! Gonna make me some of that sauce.




Speaking of sauce,my wife has not stopped eating the BBQ sauce I got from you,she won't eat the bottled stuff but loves your homemade,so when you come to FPG I need more


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

mornin.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin.....



Howdy lady


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin.....



Mornin evil monkey.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





jmfauver said:


> Howdy lady



why is it that I wake up exhausted every gosh darn mornin, ugh. What's the weather like where ya at today?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin evil monkey.



No ya can't pet my monkey..... he hasn't had his prozac yet.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> why is it that I wake up exhausted every gosh darn mornin, ugh. What's the weather like where ya at today?



Good topwater weather...froggy till the sun gets up...then hot as hades.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Mornin'!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'!!!



Mornin...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'!!!


mornin Jeff


Sweetwater said:


> Good topwater weather...froggy till the sun gets up...then hot as hades.



 .... and I sit here shivering cause it's sooooooo cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin...



Mornin' Sweetie



YaraG. said:


> mornin Jeff
> 
> 
> .... and I sit here shivering cause it's sooooooo cold.



Mornin' Yara!!! Put some clothes on


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

arghhh!!!!!
Hurry up and wait, hurry up and wait!!
i am soo ready for the weekend!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' Yara!!! Put some clothes on


NEVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


rhbama3 said:


> arghhh!!!!!
> Hurry up and wait, hurry up and wait!!
> i am soo ready for the weekend!



I'm so ready for Sunday mornin'


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Sweetie


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' Yara!!! Put some clothes on





YaraG. said:


> NEVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> 
> I'm so ready for Sunday mornin'



Atta girl!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Is it morning already........gotta git some coffee.



Mornin' Kentucky!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Revillie...Revillie.  Grab your socks and drop your uhhh  Roosters!      Mornin all...now back to my regularly scheduled sleep!



Mornin/Nite



jmfauver said:


> wake up



Tryin'...tryin..



rhbama3 said:


> i am NOT a morning person.....
> Time for coffee and a shower. Another big day at da Big House.



Hope ya have a good un!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Butts are injected and rubbed down.... ribs have been skinned.... chicken is marinating.....mmmmm stuffed jalepenos.... squash.... bbq beans...  yep, its smokey time!
> 
> 
> Oh, and top o' the morning to yous guys!




Directions please!!!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> It's friday
> 
> ...




Mornin'...I'll follow you



Jeff Raines said:


> attaboy,stuck here eatin a hamncheese sammich,now you've made my my tastebuds mad at me



Mornin Jeff!!!....or is it evenin???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' doood, and all you other crispy critters. Hey Matty, did you happen to browse around the link to that site I sent you? They had some yummy lookin recipes.



Mornin' Amigo!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Atta girl!!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

it's...ALIVE!!!




I think.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Large steak and egg from Martins...MMMmmmmm


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

May need rescuin' tomorrow.  I have a club tournament on Neely Henry and the city of Gadsden is putting on a music festival this weekend...supposed to be around a 1/4 million folks on and around the lake!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> May need rescuin' tomorrow.  I have a club tournament on Neely Henry and the city of Gadsden is putting on a music festival this weekend...supposed to be around a 1/4 million folks on and around the lake!



You couldn`t get me there at gunpoint! 

Who is that girl in your avatar?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

..... is it warmer in GA!?!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who is that girl in your avatar?



Does it really matter


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 534058 ..... is it warmer in GA!?!



I see you!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 534058 ..... is it warmer in GA!?!



Depends upon what you call warm



Partly Cloudy
78° F
Feels Like: 78° F

High
95° F


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You couldn`t get me there at gunpoint!
> 
> Who is that girl in your avatar?



That's Malin Akerman.  She played Silk Spectre in The Watchmen, a strange movie.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 11, 2010)

MORNIN' YALL!!!  ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 11, 2010)

Anybody know what Kystal hamburgers taste like for breakfast washed down with 6 hour old Pepsi....

I do...

Morning daywalkers.....time to get busy on my get outta here list....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I see you!


No ya dont...... watcha talkin bout Willis!


jmfauver said:


> Depends upon what you call warm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I slept with the central air on... full blast. Now I'm a popsicle.


jsullivan03 said:


> MORNIN' YALL!!!  ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!


TGIF....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Anybody know what Kystal hamburgers taste like for breakfast washed down with 6 hour old Pepsi....
> 
> I do...
> 
> Morning daywalkers.....time to get busy on my get outta here list....



So ya weren't joking huh? That is NOT breakfast mister. Come home daddy and i'll fix ya the proper "get up and go" meal!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 534058 ..... is it warmer in GA!?!




Local Time: 9:06 AM EDT (GMT -04) — Set My Timezone  Lat/Lon: 32.0° N 81.2° W (Google Map) 

 Current Conditions       


Halcyon Bluff II, Savannah, Georgia (PWS)
Updated: 1 sec ago
 82.4 °F 
Clear 
Humidity: 75% 
Dew Point: 74 °F  
Wind: 0.0 mph

Wind Gust: 1.0 mph 
Pressure: 29.97 in (Rising)  
Heat Index: 88 °F  
Visibility: 10.0 miles  
UV: 3 out of 16 
Pollen: 4.20 out of 12
Pollen Forecast new! 
Clouds: Clear - 
(Above Ground Level) 
Elevation: 20 ft  

Rapid Fire Updates: 





Nice working weather in Jersey....67 degrees...


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 11, 2010)

Philip....I'm working in Princeton this week...real nice neighborhood too, may actually open carry on the jobsite..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Local Time: 9:06 AM EDT (GMT -04) — Set My Timezone  Lat/Lon: 32.0° N 81.2° W (Google Map)
> 
> Current Conditions
> 
> ...



The pollen is gonna kill me.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The pollen is gonna kill me.....



You better get used to it


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Philip....I'm working in Princeton this week...real nice neighborhood too, may actually open carry on the jobsite..



That's cool!!!

I'll be up at Penn Station around the 22nd.  3 days on the job, then run down to Ocala, Fl.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> That's cool!!!
> 
> I'll be up at Penn Station around the 22nd.  3 days on the job, then run down to Ocala, Fl.



Dude one day we'll end up in the same town...wait and see..

My job is actually in I guess North Trenton off of US1...we went to buy ice and water and felt like an oreo cookie with double cookies and no stuff...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You better get used to it



I have a sinus infection as we speak because of the pollen up here. I wrekon I will die in GA.... Savannah here IIIIIIII cooooooome


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Dude one day we'll end up in the same town...wait and see..
> 
> My job is actually in I guess North Trenton off of US1...we went to buy ice and water and felt like an oreo cookie with double cookies and no stuff...



Ain't no worse than Atlanter(Nic's pronunciation)!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have a sinus infection as we speak because of the pollen up here. I wrekon I will die in GA.... Savannah here IIIIIIII cooooooome



You better 'Soak-Up' as much of that Cold as you can then


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Dude one day we'll end up in the same town...wait and see..
> 
> My job is actually in I guess North Trenton off of US1...we went to buy ice and water and felt like an oreo cookie with double cookies and no stuff...



Eeeewww..... see the difference between my pretty town and that nasty caca place ur workin?!?! I would neva live in NNJ too... um... whats the word...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

OH....and Good mornin' TG and bradley!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Jeff!!!....or is it evenin???



It's evenin and only 2 hours to go


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Dude one day we'll end up in the same town...wait and see..
> 
> My job is actually in I guess North Trenton off of US1...we went to buy ice and water and felt like an oreo cookie with double cookies and no stuff...




You're gonna have to be quick.  I have purchase orders for Georgia, New Jersey, Florida, Chicago, Appleton, Wisconsin, Texas, Mississippi, and Pennsylvania right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's evenin and only 2 hours to go



Quit countin'...it'll go by faster


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OH....and Good mornin' TG and bradley!!!



Mornin'!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit countin'...it'll go by faster



It's goin by pretty dang quick................things are messin up,I'm having to do a little work


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Mornin'!



Good luck in that TX!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You better 'Soak-Up' as much of that Cold as you can then



I hate the cold and anything above 85 degrees. Typical woman.... neva satisfied with what the good lord gives her 
1. the heat will do me good
2. allergy meds 
3. quit trying to scare me it aint workin'..... ima cumin no matter wut!  Ya'll are gonna be stuck with my joisey accent for a hot minute. With my boisterous ways and my goofy butt. Pssst... your gonna need an energy drink!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good luck in that TX!!!



I worked out there last summer.  108 degrees!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You couldn`t get me there at gunpoint!
> 
> Who is that girl in your avatar?



Mornin' Nic....any improvements today!!!



jsullivan03 said:


> MORNIN' YALL!!!  ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!



Mornin'.....I'll drink to that.......later on


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I hate the cold and anything above 85 degrees. Typical woman.... neva satisfied with what the good lord gives her
> 1. the heat will do me good
> 2. allergy meds
> 3. quit trying to scare me it aint workin'..... ima cumin no matter wut!  Ya'll are gonna be stuck with my joisey accent for a hot minute. With my boisterous ways and my goofy butt. Pssst... your gonna need an energy drink!



You ever been in Savannah in August?.......Heat and humidity are terrible


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Pssst... your gonna need an energy drink!



Or some dat Puerto Rican coffee.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I hate the cold and anything above 85 degrees. Typical woman.... neva satisfied with what the good lord gives her
> 1. the heat will do me good
> 2. allergy meds
> 3. quit trying to scare me it aint workin'..... ima cumin no matter wut!  Ya'll are gonna be stuck with my joisey accent for a hot minute. With my boisterous ways and my goofy butt. Pssst... your gonna need an energy drink!



1 95 degrees 95% humidity
2 you need to buy stock
3 you can sit with the rest of us Northerner's


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> You ever been in Savannah in August?.......Heat and humidity are terrible


View attachment 534063
View attachment 534064


Sweetwater said:


> Or some dat Puerto Rican coffee.



...if ya drink it from my moms kitchen... it will put hair in places that you didnt think was possible.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You're gonna have to be quick.  I have purchase orders for Georgia, New Jersey, Florida, Chicago, Appleton, Wisconsin, Texas, Mississippi, and Pennsylvania right now.



I have orders pending for Jersey, PA, Rochester NY, Boston, Rhode Island, S.Carolina. It's just a matter of time before the contracts are signed and deposits are made....



Yara, the heat and humidity here in August are the reason we have shade trees.....OVER THE HOUSE...the pollen count is a joke....4.2 out of 10 but nobody is running around with runny noses..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I hate the cold and anything above 85 degrees. Typical woman.... neva satisfied with what the good lord gives her
> 1. the heat will do me good
> 2. allergy meds
> 3. quit trying to scare me it aint workin'..... ima cumin no matter wut!  Ya'll are gonna be stuck with my joisey accent for a hot minute. With my boisterous ways and my goofy butt. Pssst... your gonna need an energy drink!



I once knew a 'joisey girl'....ain't skeered

Shoot!! My wife is from the Midwest.....had to teach her how to say 'fixin', and at least put some salt and pepper on the food....

She's fully converted now....until she goes Home.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> 1 95 degrees 95% humidity
> 2 you need to buy stock
> 3 you can sit with the rest of us Northerner's





TGattis said:


> I have orders pending for Jersey, PA, Rochester NY, Boston, Rhode Island, S.Carolina. It's just a matter of time before the contracts are signed and deposits are made....
> 
> 
> 
> Yara, the heat and humidity here in August are the reason we have shade trees.....OVER THE HOUSE...the pollen count is a joke....4.2 out of 10 but nobody is running around with runny noses..



I'm NOT worried. How's the shoulder today?Btw... if they keep harping on how i'm going to melt like a cream puff over the heat.... I wont need these  View attachment 534066 ....just this..


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

can i  start the new drivler


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I once knew a 'joisey girl'....ain't skeered
> 
> Shoot!! My wife is from the Midwest.....had to teach her how to say 'fixin', and at least put some salt and pepper on the food....
> 
> She's fully converted now....until she goes Home.



I'm from Puerto Rico first of all.. so my food always has soul  I have always been a country gurl at heart. My mom never figured out why country and not salsa or merengue. Funny thing... I don't fit in when I go to PR.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 534063
> View attachment 534064
> 
> 
> View attachment 534065...if ya drink it from my moms kitchen... it will put hair in places that you didnt think was possible.





YaraG. said:


> I'm NOT worried. How's the shoulder today?Btw... if they keep harping on how i'm going to melt like a cream puff over the heat.... I wont need these  View attachment 534066 ....just this.. View attachment 534067



For some reason you're attachments ain't workin'


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm NOT worried. How's the shoulder today?Btw... if they keep harping on how i'm going to melt like a cream puff over the heat.... I wont need these  View attachment 534066 ....just this.. View attachment 534067




Melt...Who said anything about melting....you may fry like a egg,i am just saying,it ain't like being up your way......


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> can i  start the new drivler



Mornin Setherd.... whatcha gonna name it?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin Setherd.... whatcha gonna name it?



i gotta thing bout that hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

Howdy Folks!

Whats going on in here?

Just Dribble Drabble or anything interesting?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Howdy Folks!
> 
> Whats going on in here?
> 
> Just Dribble Drabble or anything interesting?



what i should name the new drtivler


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Howdy Folks!
> 
> Whats going on in here?
> 
> Just Dribble Drabble or anything interesting?



Nothing we ain't doing nothing ( and I cut the video camera's power)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

OK folks!!! Gotta get the boy to the Allergy Clinic....then go work-up a good sweat 'round here.

_*TGIF!!!!*_ 

Y'all have a good day!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

wen do i need to start it


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what i should name the new drtivler




Drivelers drooling
Dueling Drivelers



You asked


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what i should name the new drtivler



How about "Drivel Seth Carter Style"

Kick it off with a bang,one that everyone will remember...

Years from now in the cyber world,folks will be talking about how  a young lad of 13 Waxed Philosophical....

Or just do it any old way


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wen do i need to start it



post 995 or so


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> post 995 or so



ok ive got  a wile too think then


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth and the drivlin debil band..


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Seth and the drivlin debil band..



ok i got one now


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ok i got one now



You gotta wait though,can't have 2 open at the same time


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Melt...Who said anything about melting....you may fry like a egg,i am just saying,it ain't like being up your way......



I know it's nothing like Jerzey cause my ex had his cousin come up from GA. He explained just how different we are. It is a little concerning but i'm taking all of the necessary steps, so I don't drive anyone nuts .... cause my face is three times it's normal size  and the heat has gotten me so uncomfy, that I spend the day in mud Compared to the beautiful women on this board, im a softy. I will learn to pull my hair up in a ponytail ( wow 16yrs since ive worn one) and not run to the salon. I will wear my sneakers instead of my stilettos that are killin my knees. My attire wont change cause it's jeans, shorts, t-shirts & sun dresses for me anyhow. Easy as pie...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> How about "Drivel Seth Carter Style"
> 
> Kick it off with a bang,one that everyone will remember...
> 
> ...



You'll need to spell it like dis though:

'Dtrevil Sef Cartur Stile'


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You'll need to spell it like dis though:
> 
> 'Dtrevil Sef Cartur Stile'



i can spell my name idjit


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Setherd & The Drivelers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i can spell my name idjit



Just pokin atcha Seth


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just pokin atcha Seth


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Setherd & The Drivelers



already got one


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You'll need to spell it like dis though:
> 
> 'Dtrevil Sef Cartur Stile'





Seth carter said:


> i can spell my name idjit





Is "Carter" always spelled with a lower case "c"?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

Driveby........


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i can spell my name idjit


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Is "Carter" always spelled with a lower case "c"?



when i type my name in on microsoft word it tells me seth is spellet rong


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Driveby........



good idea


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> when i type my name in on microsoft word it tells me seth is spellet rong




Well of course it is; you left out the "Z".


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Well of course it is; you left out the "Z".


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Well of course it is; you left out the "Z".



pbradley,Where did you come up with that avatar?

I thought you only had "Hawt" pics?


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2010)

arrgghhh


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

slip said:


> arrgghhh



Yeah...me too.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> pbradley,Where did you come up with that avatar?
> 
> I thought you only had "Hawt" pics?




It was a gift from a hawt pirate lady.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> It was a gift from a hawt pirate lady.



Just Spewed Dew on Puter...

I havent seen any Hawt Pirate Ladies


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> It was a gift from a hawt pirate lady.



She cleans up real nice.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> It was a gift from a hawt pirate lady.



Although I can say,I would rather have that one as an avatar than some of the ones ive seen


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> It was a gift from a hawt pirate lady.



All right I need a new keyboard and a drooling smiley


----------



## mattech (Jun 11, 2010)

almost done yus guys


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

mattech said:


> almost done yus guys



wid wut


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

yall are slow this morn


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just crossed over the river Styx to say hi and it's gonna be a hot one today. Good to be awake for now.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Just crossed over the river Styx to say hi and it's gonna be a hot one today. Good to be awake for now.



mornin


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> mornin


Hi ya Seth, best of days to ya.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yall are slow this morn



is the anticipation killin ya'


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> is the anticipation killin ya'



of what


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> of what



Well duuuuuh... the next driveler silly boy  I thought ya was namin it? Do ya need some of my mamas' cafe?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well duuuuuh... the next driveler silly boy  I thought ya was namin it? Do ya need some of my mamas' cafe?



o yea i fergot


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm off.... need to be more productive. See ya on the next one.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> o yea i fergot



you been busy?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> you been busy?



no just realy bord


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> you been busy?



He trying to figure out how to spell it


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley......Please change your avatar...I keep having to replace my keyboard from the drool


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> pbradley......Please change your avatar...I keep having to replace my keyboard from the drool


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> pbradley......Please change your avatar...I keep having to replace my keyboard from the drool




that's a sure enuff keeper right there


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

Well Seth,whats it going to be called?

Im too lazy to scroll back up


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

can i post the new one yet


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Well Seth,whats it going to be called?
> 
> Im too lazy to scroll back up



its a surprise


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good afternoon, folks!

Man, I'm glad it's Friday!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its a surprise



Not yet about 40 more posts


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Good afternoon, folks!
> 
> Man, I'm glad it's Friday!



Afternoon....Oh year Friday...get the truck loaded to go fishing in the morning


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lucky dog! I'm gonna cut grass!

Where you headed?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 11, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Lucky dog! I'm gonna cut grass!
> 
> Where you headed?



Heading to the Savannah River.....Buddy caught 22 stripers by 9am yesterday ( all were too small to keep),but at least they is biting


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

Think I'll go back thru this thread and delete my posts


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Think I'll go back thru this thread and delete my posts



dare ya


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> dare ya



seth will come back going"why are we counting backwards"


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Well Seth,whats it going to be called?
> 
> Im too lazy to scroll back up





Seth carter said:


> its a surprise



"Nick's Guinea Driveler."


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> seth will come back going"why are we counting backwards"


 yep, you're prolly right! 



pbradley said:


> "Nick's Guinea Driveler."


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 11, 2010)

Y'all I gots to get out of this house.Wife has one of her friends over that is loud.And she brought her 3 loud kids with her.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Heading to the Savannah River.....Buddy caught 22 stripers by 9am yesterday ( all were too small to keep),but at least they is biting



Sweet!
Ya'll wear 'em out!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


> "Nick's Guinea Driveler."



good one can i start it now


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> good one can i start it now



Not yet.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

free kittens


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> good one can i start it now



You gotta learn to be patient

Starting out fast and not finishing what you started will get you in Trouble,ask PAPPILLION


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> free kittens



Taste like chicken.Will be some good ones next year if everyone lets them walk this year.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

hmmmm


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

HMM...

Wow Chicka Wow Wow~!~~~!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

Drivel


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

Drivel for


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

Drivel for Seth


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

You are on your own now Seth.Gotta get back to work


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

This is not aloud to end till after 8 pm so make it go backwards jeff


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> This is not aloud to end till after 8 pm so make it go backwards jeff



You started it.LOck it until 8 then reopen!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> This is not aloud to end till after 8 pm so make it go backwards jeff





wickedjester said:


> You started it.LOck it until 8 then reopen!



Ya'll wouldn't do that to the boy now would ya?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

testing


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

1.........


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

2........


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

3.............


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh is Seth gonna be mad.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hmmm



4......


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2010)

OK y'all, I's outta here.  Have to get a hair cut, do some shopping for the weekend, and pack up for tomorrow's tournament.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

now


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2010)

see ya


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2010)

i know yall didint alreafy start one


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## elfiii (Jun 11, 2010)

Ya'll ain't gonna' make 2 days on this one.


----------

